# Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?



## Tim1974 (18. Juli 2018)

*Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Hallo,

ich bin mal wieder auf dieses Gehäuse gestoßen, Testbericht:
[User-Review] Cooler Master HAF XB Evo - Mobiles Gehäuse für große Hardware

Eigentlich würde das wohl meine Sorge über mögliche Schäden eines schweren Kühlers fürs Mainboard auslöschen, oder seh ich das falsch? 
Wieviel höher wäre denn die mögliche Mainboardbelastung, wenn der Kühler in diesem Aufbau, also horizontal auf dem Board befestigt wird?

Jetzt die entscheidene Frage, kann es für die Heatpipes im Kühler oder in der Grafikkarte und damit auch für die Kühlleistung eventuell nachteilhaft sein, wenn diese in so einem Cube-Gehäuse montiert werden?
Denn die Ausrichtung der Heatpipes ist dann ja eine ganz andere als in einem Towergehäuse.

Alternativ wäre bei den Towergehäusen nun mein Favorit das Corsair Carbide 300R.

Welches der beiden ermöglich niedrigere Temperaturen von CPU, Boardbauteilen und Grafikkarte?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin mal wieder auf dieses Gehäuse gestoßen, Testbericht:
> [User-Review] Cooler Master HAF XB Evo - Mobiles Gehäuse für große Hardware
> ...


Siehst du falsch, durch falsche Installation oder grobe Fahrlässigkeit hast du immer noch genügend Faktoren übrig um Schäden zu erzeugen.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wieviel höher wäre denn die mögliche Mainboardbelastung, wenn der Kühler in diesem Aufbau, also horizontal auf dem Board befestigt wird?


 Die reine Gewichtskraft des Kühlers ändert sich nicht mit drehen des Mainboards, im Grunde ändert sich also nichts. 
Lediglich die wirkenden Kräfte verschieben sich etwas, in Summe aber gleich. Auf horizontal montierten Mainboards fließt lediglich das Wasser etwas langsamer ab, sonst nimmt sich das nix.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Jetzt die entscheidene Frage, kann es für die Heatpipes im Kühler oder in der Grafikkarte und damit auch für die Kühlleistung eventuell nachteilhaft sein, wenn diese in so einem Cube-Gehäuse montiert werden?
> Denn die Ausrichtung der Heatpipes ist dann ja eine ganz andere als in einem Towergehäuse.



NEIN, aber das zu testen erfordert auch spezielle Kenntnisse im Bereich: "Rechner auf die Seite legen".



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Alternativ wäre bei den Towergehäusen nun mein Favorit das Corsair Carbide 300R.
> 
> Welches der beiden ermöglich niedrigere Temperaturen von CPU, Boardbauteilen und Grafikkarte?
> 
> ...



das Gehäuse, welches Prinzip bedingt besser die natürliche Konvektion (Kamineffekt) nutzt.


----------



## Krolgosh (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Es gab da mal vor ettlichen Jahren einen User-Test im Luxx. Warte mal ich such den Link dazu raus... -> Beeinträchtigung der Kühlleistung von Heatpipes durch die Ausrichtung


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Zu geil, wie der Thread schon im ersten Post ins OT geleitet wird. 

Warmerohr – Wikipedia

Abschnitt: Unterscheidung


Aber es warten noch weitere 42 Millionen Artikel darauf aufgerufen zu werden, also frag einfach weiter Tim.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Die vielen Versuchsaufbauten, wo Hardware ohne Gehäuse getestet wird, entsprechen ja eigentlich von der Ausrichtung der Heatpipes her genau dem, was in dem von mir angesprochenen Coolermaster Cube HAF XB Evo vorliegt, also gehe ich mal davon aus, daß es da keine Probleme mit schlechterer Kühlleistung geben wird.

Den von Krolgosh verlinkten Test habe ich auch kurz angeschaut, verstehe ich das richtig, daß es nur dann ein Problem für die Heatpipes wäre, wenn man das Mainboard und alle Bauteile horizontal und kopfüber betreibt?


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Den von Krolgosh verlinkten Test habe ich auch kurz angeschaut, verstehe ich das richtig, daß es nur dann ein Problem für die Heatpipes wäre, wenn man das Mainboard und alle Bauteile horizontal und kopfüber betreibt?



Jein, ob das problematisch ist, ist maßgeblich von der Beschaffenheit der Heatpipe abhängig. 
In meinem Wiki Link hättest du das auch schon vorher lesen können.

Der innere Aufbau und die Form der Heatpipe sind hier entscheidend.

Das kann man sich leicht selbst vor Augen führen, in dem man sich eine Pipe in gerader Form, wie eine Bleistift vorstellt und eine Pipe in Form eines U. Das die gerade Pipe wird nahezu in jeder Lage funktionieren, die U-Form hat natürlich ein Problem auf dem Kopf stehend.

Dir ist hoffentlich nicht entgangen, das dieses Coolermastergehäuse die Optik einer Bierkiste hat und gefühlt die Hälfte davon wiegt. (8,2kg)


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Gut dann konkreter, in meinem Fall, wird die Asus ROG Strix Geforce GTX 1060 OC 6 GB mit deren Heatpipeaufbau von dem horizontalen Aufbau profitieren oder werden deren Heatpipes da eventuell schlechter oder gar nicht funktionieren?
Gleiche Frage bezüglich des Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced, oder alternativ der Noctua Kühler mit Heatpipes (U12S, D15...) sind her Nachteile bei Einbau in das horizontale Gehäuse zu erwarten?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Das Coolermaster hat echt eine "eigenwillige" Optik.

Ich habe mir dieses geholt. Nen dicker Noctua oder Olymp passen da locker rein und es ist egal ob du es hinlegt oder hinstellst. 
Ich habe es in meiner Tischplatte eingepasst. 

Nanoxia Project S mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil silber - Midi Tower | Mindfactory.de


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gut dann konkreter, in meinem Fall, wird die Asus ROG Strix Geforce GTX 1060 OC 6 GB mit deren Heatpipeaufbau von dem horizontalen Aufbau profitieren oder werden deren Heatpipes da eventuell schlechter oder gar nicht funktionieren?
> Gleiche Frage bezüglich des Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced, oder alternativ der Noctua Kühler mit Heatpipes (U12S, D15...) sind her Nachteile bei Einbau in das horizontale Gehäuse zu erwarten?



Ja damit ist zu rechnen, oder zählt dieser horizontale Aufbau zum weit verbreiteten Standard? Nein? Frage beantwortet.


----------



## Schaffe89 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gut dann konkreter, in meinem Fall, wird die Asus ROG Strix Geforce GTX 1060 OC 6 GB mit deren Heatpipeaufbau von dem horizontalen Aufbau profitieren oder werden deren Heatpipes da eventuell schlechter oder gar nicht funktionieren?
> Gleiche Frage bezüglich des Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced, oder alternativ der Noctua Kühler mit Heatpipes (U12S, D15...) sind her Nachteile bei Einbau in das horizontale Gehäuse zu erwarten?



Kurz gesagt, alles völlig furzegal, ich baue schon seit fast 20 Jahren Rechner zusammen und ob das Board nun horizontal oder vertikal sitzt bzw. der Kühler, ist für die Temperaturen völlig nebensächlich, solange du das Mainboard nicht komplett herumdrehst und der Kühler auf dem Kopf steht.
Achte auf einen halbwegs vernünftigen Airflow im Gehäuse und fertig, du verbaust ja keinen 250 Watt Threadripper und ein Quad SLI auf.
Eine GTX 1060 und oder einen 2700x/2700..., da machst du dir wirklich die Gedanken über einen horizontalen oder vertikalen Aufbau? Meine Güte ist doch völlig wurscht.


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Bei den Heatpipes sollte man nur vermeiden das beide Enden nach unten Zeigen, so eine Konstellation bekommst du bei einer Grafikkarte aber praktisch nie zusammen.
Und bei der CPU hat man so ein Problem nur bei einigen Top-Blowern.

Beispiele:
PC-Experience | Druckvorschau: Scythe Kabuto CPU-Kühler | Seite 1
PC-Experience Reviews: | Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU-Kühler

Edit: Es gibt ein paar Sondergehäuse wo das Mainboard 90° gedreht montiert wird, da könnte es bei einer Grafikkarte auch passieren das beide Heatpipenden nach unten zeigen.
(Dank an Shorty)


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Also bleibt als einziges "Problem" beim Coolermaster HAF XB Evo die eigenwillige Optik, die einem entweder gefällt oder nicht und die eventuell größere Staubmenge, die sich auf dem Board besser sammeln kann, als in einem Towergehäuse, wo sie eher nach unten fällt?

Ich würde aber in dem Gehäuse vermutlich oben einen 20cm Noctua-Lüfter absaugend montieren, dann könnte im Betrieb oben ja kaum Staub eindringen und wenn der PC aus ist, sollte man vielleicht überlegen die Oberseite mit irgendwas abzudecken.


----------



## Krolgosh (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Da du um ein regelmäßiges "entstauben" der Hardware eh nicht drum rumkommst, würde ich diesen Aspekt komplett vernachlässigen. Ab in die Werkstatt/Hobbyraum und die Druckluft erledigt dann den Rest. Staubfilter kann man natürlich zwischendurch immer mal wieder säubern.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Aber um drann zu basteln und zum erweitern, ist das HAF XB Evo doch eigentlich das perfekte Gehäuse, oder nicht?
Vorallem würde es auf Tischhöhe stehen, man käme immer gut ran, vorne und auch hinten, kann es dann dank der Griffe auch noch super mal schnell umstellen...

Könnte ich mich denn drauf verlassen, daß diese Lüfter da oben in das Gehäuse rein paßt:
NF-A20 PWM

Oder kann ich mir den sparen und nur vorne die beiden 120mm Lüfter einblasen lassen und keinen Absauger montieren, weder hinten noch oben, weil durch den Überdruck die Luft eh ihren Weg hinaus findet?


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber um drann zu basteln und zum erweitern, ist das HAF XB Evo doch eigentlich das perfekte Gehäuse, oder nicht?
> Vorallem würde es auf Tischhöhe stehen, man käme immer gut ran, vorne und auch hinten, kann es dann dank der Griffe auch noch super mal schnell umstellen...
> 
> Könnte ich mich denn drauf verlassen, daß diese Lüfter da oben in das Gehäuse rein paßt:
> ...



Wenn das Gehäuse eine Aufnahme für 200mm Lüfter hat, dann passt das. Hoffentlich berücksichtigst du auch, dass damit der verbleibende Platz für den CPU-Kühler schrumpft. 

Zum Punkt, Gehäuse schnell mal drehen, das wiegt leer 8,2 Kg, viel Spaß mit diesem "mobilen" Gehäuse.

Überdruck wirst du übrigens auch keinen erzeugen, der Grund weshalb trotzdem warme Luft entweicht ist hier mal wieder Konvektion.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Das mit dem Überdruck stimmt bei dem Gehäuse, ist ja praktisch komplett Mesh, aber ein Wärmestau ist da durch wohl auch so gut wie unmöglich, selbst mit wenigen Lüftern.

Was den Platz für den CPU-Kühler angeht, da ist doch oben eine Ausbuchtung für den Lüfter, also sollten hoffentlich die 18cm auch zur Verfügung stehen, selbst wenn oben ein Lüfter montiert ist.

Und was die 8,2 kg angeht, man braucht halt etwas Muckies dafür, die 8,2 kg sind gar nix gegenüber meinem Casetek C1018, das wiegt gefühlt 50 kg. 

Edit:
Falls ich den HAF XB Evo kaufe, hätte ich bezüglich Kühlkonzept eine gute(?) Idee:
Als CPU-Kühler dann doch den Noctua NH D15 SE-AM4 kaufen, dessen beide Lüfter entfernen und vorne als ansaugende Gehäuselüfter ins Gehäuse einbauen, dafür den einen der beiden mitgelieferten 120mm Gehäuselüfter an die Vorderseits des D15-Kühlers setzen, und den zweiten Gehäuselüfter hinten absaugend ins Gehäuse einbauen, oben im Deckel dann den besagten Noctua 200mm-Lüfter verbauen.
Ich denke mal der NH D15 kühlt auch mit einem 120mm Lüfter super, vorallem wenn das Gehäuse so brutal durchlüftet wird, wie in meinem Vorschlag, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Was willst du mit dem Kühler, wenn andere, kleinere, billigere auch reichen?
Du übertaktest doch eh nicht, also vollkommen sinnlos. 
BTW, dein Casetek wiegt gerade mal 14kg.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Den D15 kann man auch sehr leise betreiben, da er so eine riesige Kühlfläche hat, braucht er gar keine so starke Ventilation, gibt ihn ja auch mit nur einem Lüfter zu kaufen. Mir gefällt der D14/D15 sehr und ich liebäugel schon lange mit ihm, aber bei einer hängenden Verbauung in einem gewöhnlichen Towergehäuse war er mir immer zu schwer, aber bei einer liegenden Montage auf einem horizontal ausgerichteten Mainboard hätte ich da weniger Bedenken. Auch wenn ich den Rechner hin und her trage oder richtig transportiere, der Kühler liegt dann ja immer auf dem Board bzw. Sockel.
Nur der Preis schreckt mich etwas ab, aber dafür bekommt man halt auch zwei extrem hochwertige Lüfter mit, die einzelnd ja auch richtig was kosten würden.
Allerdings bin ich gerade unsicher, ob diese Lüfter, die als 150mm eingestuft werden, also zumindest 14-15cm messen, sich in einen 14cm-Gehäuselüfterplatz einsetzen lassen, vermutlich nicht, oder?


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Der 150mm Lüfter von Noctua ist nur in eine Richtung 150mm, in der anderen hat er 140mm. Die Schraubenlöcher sind die eines 120mm Exemplars.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Aber reicht der Platz in einer gewöhnlichen 140mm Gehäuselüfterhalterung für den 150mm Noctua aus? Ich bin da skeptisch, denn auch wenn man die breite Richtung horizontal verbaut, bei zwei der selben Lüfter direkt nebeneinander hätte man dann doch 2cm mehr Platzbedarf als bei normalen 140mm-Lüftern. 
Warum macht Noctua so einen Mist und baut diesen großen Rahmen um den Lüfter, wenn der Lüfter selbst doch nur ein 140mm-Modell ist?


----------



## facehugger (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Tim, warum verüberkomplizierst du alles? Ist ernst gemeint die Frage! Wenn alle so rangehen würden wie du (gut, jeder ist irgendwie anders und das ist auch gut so) aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Ich schreibe es daher so wie ich es auch schon einmal vor langer, langer Zeit in einer fernen Galaxie (oh, ich bin etwas abgeschweift) in einem Luftkühlungs-Thread mal gelesen habe:

Selbst für einen Gaming-PC reicht 1 einblasender Luffi vorn unten (im 120/140mm-Format) sowie ein ausblasender Propeller (im selben Format) hinten oben gut aus. Man* kann* zusätzlich einen vorne dazustecken und einen weiteren in den Deckel knallen. Wirklich nötig ist das in den meisten Fällen jedoch nicht.

Zumal wir es hier ja nicht mit einem stromsaufenden i9/Threadripper samt Tripple-SLI/Crossfire-System zu tun haben. Nicht wahr, Tim

Gruß


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ja richtig, nur will ich das mein Rechner gut 10 Jahre lang problemlos läuft, bei den heutigen Leistungen, kann ich ihn vielleicht sogar 20 Jahre lang nutzen, sofern davor nichts kaputt geht, also halte ich alles so kühl wie irgend möglich. Mehr Lüfter sorgen zudem dafür, das der Luftstrom definierter wird und man bei jedem Lüfter weniger Drehzahl braucht, also hat man es auch noch leiser.


----------



## NuVirus (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Worauf ich persönlich noch achten würde ist das man Gehäuse und Mainboard neu kauft es entsprechend nen Anschluss für USB 3.1 Gen2 an der Front hat.
Damit man um nen schnelles Gerät mal zu verbinden nicht extra hinter den PC kriechen muss sofern man nicht nen USB Hub kauft.

hab hier mal nen Geizhals Filter rein:
PC-Gehäuse mit Formfaktor Mainboard: ATX/E-ATX, USB 3.1: ab 1x, CPU-Kühler Höhe ab 160mm Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Aber jeder hat hier eigenes was einem wichtig ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Also eigentlich wollte ich nicht über 100 Euro fürs Gehäuse ausgeben, außer es ist wirklich das Optimum und das zu finden glaube ich irgendwie nicht mehr so recht.

Was haltet ihr denn vom Thermaltake Core X5?
Hat zwar leider auch ein Fenster aber es hat super Kühlmöglichkeiten und ist sicher extrem robust, so wie es aussieht, allerdings auch sehr groß, daran wird es wohl scheitern.

Dämmung will ich nach wie vor keine, Fenster möglichst nicht, aber notfalls könnte ich wohl damit leben, ein 140mm-Lüfter hinten ist auch keine Pflicht mehr, dennoch wäre es nice-to-have. Wichtig ist mir aber sehr, das sich oben im Deckel mindestens 2x 140mm Lüfter installieren lassen, das ist ein Muß, sonst ist das Gehäuse für mich raus.


----------



## bastian123f (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Hab mir jetzt nicht die ganze Diskussion durchgelesen.

Hast du dir schon mal das bequiet! Pure Base 600 angesehen?

Hat keine Scheiben, ist Schallgedämmt und man kann oben 2x 140er Lüfter montieren.
Zudem hat es 2x USB 3.0 vorne und hat sogar eine integrierte "Lüftersteuerung".

Der Preis ist auch völlig in Ordnung.

be quiet! Pure Base 600 schwarz, schallgedämmt ab €' '65,67 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Ich habe das Pure Base 600 Black Window. Das kannst du dir mal anschauen in der Tuningsaktion. Es ist sehr einfach gehalten und bietet trotzdem viel Platz auf den kleinen Raum.

Tuning-Aktion: Mit be quiet! zum Silent-PC 2017


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Aber eine Dämmung will ich noch viel weniger als eine Scheibe in der Seitenwand, aber gut, kannst du nicht wissen.

Momentan stehen zur Wahl:

1.) Corsair Carbide 300R
2.) Corsair Carbide 270R
3.) Phanteks Enthoo Pro
4.) Armis AR7
5.) Sharkoon DG 7000


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

1.) meeh
2.) meeh
3.) ok
4.) find ich irgendwie richtig gut, P/L scheint sehr gut, schwer in D zu bekommen
5.) ach nöö, nicht doch 

weiterer Vorschlag Cooler Master MasterCase 5 (MCX-0005-KKN00) , Bastelmaterial bzw. Möglichkeiten, hier einsehbar


----------



## bastian123f (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 3.) Phanteks Enthoo Pro



Das wäre doch ein solides Case für nen guten Preis.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

ähm, tretet mich nicht bzw. vielleicht kann bastian123f was dazu sagen, aber: be quiet 60 "schallgedämmt" heißt doch nur, dass oben der Deckel/Top verschließbar ist, oder? Ist da Dämmmaterial verbaut?

edit: ah nee, ok, hab mir Bastians Link angeschaut, Kommando zurück

edüt zwo: Tim haste dir eigentlich mal das Shinobi angeguckt? Ok, Kompromiss mußte machen (Puuh ), weil ich glaube keine 140mm in der Front, aber dafür oben einbaubar, kein Glas, P/L Top, keine Dämmung

PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise fuer PC-Spiele und Hardware

Edit 3: ok, glaube das Shinobi wird dir doch zu schmal sein

Edit 4: letzter Vorschlag für heute: Sharkoon M25-V (Beschreibung ist falsch, 2x 140mm in der Front einbaubar)

Edit5^^:ich bleib dabei, Tim kümmer dich um das Armis ohne Glasseitenteil, vollmodular, passt in Budget, hat eigentlich alles was du willst
SilentiumPC Armis AR7: Schlichter Tower bietet versetzbares I/O-Panel - ComputerBase

Armis AR7 : SilentiumPC

​


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich hab noch ein interessantes Gehäuse gefunden, was haltet ihr von dem:
Corsair Obsidian 750D Airflow Ed Big-Tower - schwarz W… ?

Ok, ich weiß, hat leider ein Fenster, aber shit happens, man kann halt nicht alles haben.


----------



## INU.ID (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich hab den Thread jetzt nicht komplett gelesen, weiß also nicht was aktuell noch zur Debatte steht, möchte aber dennoch meinen Senf dazugeben. 

Ich würde einen Cube für liegende Mobos empfehlen. Man hat mehr Platz, die Komponenten sind "besser/stabiler" verbaut (weil das Mobo liegt), und thermisch macht es auch mehr Sinn. Ich würde sogar etwas relativ einfaches, aber dann doch flexibles empfehlen.

Zb. sowas: Phobya WaCoolT Cube 1 Medium Watercase

Oben das Main-System, unten ein schickes mATX-System (für alles außer Gaming, macht Spaß und spart Strom^^).

Wenn es etwas mehr Platz sein soll, und kein 2tes System gebraucht wird, dann sowas: Thermaltake Core X9 schwarz, Acrylfenster (CA-1D8-00F1WN-00)

Weitermachen!


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Das sind ja abgefahrene Cube-Gehäuse! 
Das eine wiegt fast 30 kg, das andere ist ca. 65 cm tief... mein Schreibtisch ist  gerade mal ca. 60 cm tief, dann noch paar cm Abstand zur Wand wegen der Kabel, aber das Gehäuse sollte vorne nicht vorstehen, also wäre die maximale Tiefe so etwa 54cm.


----------



## INU.ID (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: GehÃ¤usewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das eine wiegt fast 30 kg,


Je mehr Masse desto weniger Schwingungen = weniger Resonanz-Geräusche. Außerdem hat der Gerät Rollen.^^

Hier in Alu und nur 14Kg schwer: Phobya WaCoolT Cube 1 Medium Watercase Aluminium Edition



> mein Schreibtisch ist  gerade mal ca. 60 cm tief, dann noch paar cm Abstand zur Wand wegen der Kabel, aber das Gehäuse sollte vorne nicht vorstehen, also wäre die maximale Tiefe so etwa 54cm.


1. Kauf dir mal nen richtigen "Herren-Schreibtisch". 60cm? Das ist kein Schreibtisch, das is ne Kommode, n Sideboard, oder n Regal. Oder die ham dich beschissen, einen Schreibtisch in der Mitte durchgesägt, und dir nur die Hälfte verkauft.

2. Wer zum Teufel stellt seinen PC denn auf den Schreibtisch? Watt soll der denn da? Wenn du ihn unbedingt ständig anschauen willst, mach ein paar Bilder vom PC und pack sie dir auf den Monitor als Desktop-Hintergund/Slideshow.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Zum Thema Schreibtisch, der ist wohl ca. 65 cm tief, ich hab eine Raumbreite von ca. 3,80m, auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite steht ein sehr breites Sofa, da bin ich über jeden cm freien Platz froh und in Zeiten der Flachbildschirme braucht man ja eigentlich auch keine sehr tiefen Schreibtische mehr.
Desto tiefer das PC-Gehäuse ist, desto schwerer werden es auch die Lüfter haben, da ordentlich Durchzug zu erzeugen und da ich kein E-ATX-Board verbauen will und eigentlich auch außer einem DVD-Brenner und einer SSD keine weiteren Laufwerke verbaut werden, macht ein so tiefes Gehäuse keinen Sinn für mich.

Das erste Cube-Gehäuse was mich interessierte, das Coolermaster HAF XB Evo muß man ja eigentlich auf den Tisch stellen, die riesigen, die Du verlinkt hast zugegeben nicht, die sind viel zu groß dafür und auch hoch genug, daß man sich zum erreichen der USB-Ports, des optischen Laufwerks oder der Knöpfe nicht zu weit runter bücken müßte.
Allerdings ist auf dem Boden natürlich auch mehr Staub als auf dem Tisch... 

Die Thermaltake Core Serie ist aber echt schon beeindruckend, nur bräuchte ich wenn, dann das kleinste von denen, was noch ein normales ATX-Board aufnehmen kann und hinten noch einen 140mm-Lüfterplatz hat.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich hab den Thread jetzt nicht komplett gelesen, weiß also nicht was aktuell noch zur Debatte steht, möchte aber dennoch meinen Senf dazugeben.
> 
> Ich würde einen Cube für liegende Mobos empfehlen. Man hat mehr Platz, die Komponenten sind "besser/stabiler" verbaut (weil das Mobo liegt), und thermisch macht es auch mehr Sinn.



AMD Wraith Prism Kühler, was taugt die Befestigung? Was wären gute Alternativen?  Hättest eh nur eine Hälfte/Viertel von dem ganzen Hier erfahren....


----------



## Blackout27 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein interessantes Gehäuse gefunden, was haltet ihr von dem:
> Corsair Obsidian 750D Airflow Ed Big-Tower - schwarz W… ?
> 
> Ok, ich weiß, hat leider ein Fenster, aber shit happens, man kann halt nicht alles haben.



Dieses Gehäuse hatte ich nur die Version kleiner. 
Ansich ein schönes Gehäuse. Was mit überhaupt nicht gefallen hat, nach 1,5 Jahren sind mir die HDD Halterungen (da wo man die HDD befestigt) kaputt gegangen weil das Plaste durch die PC Wärme porös geworden ist. Wollte lediglich die HDD säubern und den "Schlitten" raus ziehen. Dabei ist es einfach gebrochen. Bei der zweiten HDD das gleiche -.- 

Habe die Schlitten dann wieder zusammen geklebt und mir im Anschluss ein neues Gehäuse gekauft. Hatte bisher zwei Corsair Gehäuse und beide sahen optisch gut aus, von der Verarbeitung allerdings eher mittelmäßig.


----------



## bastian123f (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: GehÃ¤usewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> 1. Kauf dir mal nen richtigen "Herren-Schreibtisch". 60cm? Das ist kein Schreibtisch, das is ne Kommode, n Sideboard, oder n Regal. Oder die ham dich beschissen, einen Schreibtisch in der Mitte durchgesägt, und dir nur die Hälfte verkauft.



Am besten selber bauen 

Meiner ist 1 Meter tief und 2 Meter breit. Gefertigt aus lauter 35mmx35mm Stäben. Nach dem Hobeln und schleifen habe ich jetzt eine 30mm Dicke Holzplatte


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: GehÃ¤usewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Am besten selber bauen



Sowas wär nach wie vor auch noch ein kleiner Traum von mir.. leider fehlen mir dazu die nötigen Werkzeuge/Maschinen.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Dieses Gehäuse hatte ich nur die Version kleiner.
> Ansich ein schönes Gehäuse. Was mit überhaupt nicht gefallen hat, nach 1,5 Jahren sind mir die HDD Halterungen (da wo man die HDD befestigt) kaputt gegangen weil das Plaste durch die PC Wärme porös geworden ist. Wollte lediglich die HDD säubern und den "Schlitten" raus ziehen. Dabei ist es einfach gebrochen. Bei der zweiten HDD das gleiche -.-



Also genau das, was ich bei dem AM4-Plastik-Rententionmodul befürchte, und das ist viel mehr Wärme ausgesetzt, als die HDD-Halterungen vorne im Gehäuse, wo es daran gemessen schon echt kalt sein müßte... 
Da ich aber keine HDDs mehr verwenden will, spielt dieses Argument beim Gehäuse für mich wohl keine wichtige Rolle mehr, eine 1 TB SATA3 SSD liegt hier bereit für Spiele und größere Datenmengen, eine kleine M.2 mit mehr Speed kann ich später ja noch dazu kaufen, fürs System und die wichtigsten Programme.

Ich finde das Corsair vom Design her der beste Hersteller ist, kein anderer Hersteller baut meiner Ansicht nach so schicke und zeitlos elegante Gehäuse.
Dafür würde ich sogar ein Seitenwandfenster akzeptieren, auch wenn ich immer noch ein wenig Restbedenken bezüglich der elektromagnetischen Strahlung habe, aber ich kann den PC ja mit dem Fenster von mir weg gerichtet aufbauen, dann zeigt das Fenster Richtung Stahlseitenwand des anderen PCs oder Richtung Stahlbetonwand und es sollte keine EMV-Aufwirkungen mehr geben, oder?


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Corsair vom Design her der beste Hersteller ist, kein anderer Hersteller baut meiner Ansicht nach so schicke und zeitlos elegante Gehäuse.
> Dafür würde ich sogar ein Seitenwandfenster akzeptieren, auch wenn ich immer noch ein wenig Restbedenken bezüglich der elektromagnetischen Strahlung habe, aber ich kann den PC ja mit dem Fenster von mir weg gerichtet aufbauen, dann zeigt das Fenster Richtung Stahlseitenwand des anderen PCs oder Richtung Stahlbetonwand und es sollte keine EMV-Aufwirkungen mehr geben, oder?



Elektromagnetische Strahlung gibt es überall,

um sie abzuschirmen, setze Dir bitte einen Aluhut auf,

verzichte generell auf elektrische Energie,

und nehme Abstand von Gewittern,

dass ist ganz dolle gefährlich


----------



## Blackout27 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Corsair vom Design her der beste Hersteller ist, kein anderer Hersteller baut meiner Ansicht nach so schicke und zeitlos elegante Gehäuse.
> Dafür würde ich sogar ein Seitenwandfenster akzeptieren, auch wenn ich immer noch ein wenig Restbedenken bezüglich der elektromagnetischen Strahlung habe, aber ich kann den PC ja mit dem Fenster von mir weg gerichtet aufbauen, dann zeigt das Fenster Richtung Stahlseitenwand des anderen PCs oder Richtung Stahlbetonwand und es sollte keine EMV-Aufwirkungen mehr geben, oder?



Die Bedenken kannst du in der heutigen Zeit über Bord werfen. Ich gehe mal davon aus das du auch ein Smartphone, Festnetztelefon und co besitzt? Die Strahlungen sind leider heutzutage überall egal ob man sich dagegen schützen möchte oder nicht. Ein PC ist da das kleinste übel und auch das Gehäuse schützt dich nicht vor der Strahlung. Ganz egal ob aus Aluminium, Holz, mit oder ohne Sichtfenster...

Wenn du Bedenken über körperliche Erkrankungen hast rate ich dir lieber zur jährlichen Untersuchung beim Arzt. Damit hilfst du dir, deinen Angehörigen und deinem Körper.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich dachte eigentlich, mit dem Thema wären wir durch?
Oder ist der Thread etwa noch nicht lang genug und wir müssen seitenlang über unnötige Sachen diskutieren?


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Mit dem Thema sind wir in so weit durch, daß ich notfalls auch ein Gehäuse mit Fenster nehme, aber wenn ich zwischen einem mit und einem ohne Fenster die Wahl habe, weiterhin das ohne Fenster bevorzuge, einfach weil niemand mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen kann, wie sich elektromagnetische Wellen über Jahrzehnte auf unsere Gesundheit auswirken und noch dazu weil ein Fenster etwas vollkommen sinnloses in einem PC-Gehäuse ist.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Jetzt mal Klartext.
Klink dich aus dem modernen Leben aus und setz dich mit nem Aluhut in ne Hütte fernab jedweder Zivilisation.
Wenn du nur einmal durch nen grössere Stadt gehst, bekommst du mehr Strahlung ab als durch ein Seitenfenster ein PCs.
Allein die Funknetze in denen du dich täglich bewegst machen dieses Diskussion sinnlos.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Klartext.
> Klink dich aus dem modernen Leben aus und setz dich mit nem Aluhut in ne Hütte fernab jedweder Zivilisation.



Würd ich sehr gerne machen und das mache ich vielleicht irgendwann auch, allerdings ohne Aluhut und auch nicht aus Angst vor Strahlung! 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du nur einmal durch nen grössere Stadt gehst, bekommst du mehr Strahlung ab als durch ein Seitenfenster ein PCs.
> Allein die Funknetze in denen du dich täglich bewegst machen dieses Diskussion sinnlos.



Zum einen summiert sich die Belastung, der wir täglich ausgesetzt sind und man kann versuchen sie zu minimieren, zum anderen kann gerade auch die Hardware im PC selbst durch EM-Wellen von außerhalb gestört werden, auch das möchte ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Also meine Hardware wird nicht gestört und das Gehäuse steht jetzt schon ne Weile offen dar.
Versuch dir doch nicht immer Probleme zu basteln, wo es keine gibt.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Noch ein Gehäusevorschlag:
Thermaltake - global - Core X31

Sind die Gehäuse von Thermaltake gut verarbeitet, also sehr stabil und langlebig, wenig billiger Kunststoff usw.?
Z.B. das Mesh-Gitter in der Front, ist das Metall oder Kunststoff?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Mit Google kommst du anscheinend immer noch nicht klar.
Test: Thermaltake Core X31 RGB Edition - Allround-PC.com
Du willst es stabil, langlebig und wenig Kunststoff?
Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Jetzt nochmal zum Thermaltake Core X31 TG.

1. Wenn man sich die Abbildungen anschaut:
Thermaltake Core X31 TG Tempered Glass Midi-Tower - sc…
Sieht man, daß die Lüfter vorne auf die Front geschraubt werden, davor kommt dann noch das Mesh-Frontteil.
Der Lüfter hat mittig total freien Raum nach innen, aber an den Seiten, wo die Blattspitzen lang laufen sind nur noch Schraublöcher und damit weniger Luftdurchlass, ist das suboptimal oder zu vernachlässigen, gemessen mit anderen guten Gehäusen?

2. Könnte man die Frontlüfter auch einfach von innen an die Front setzen und dann von außen aus fest schrauben?

3. Gleiche Frage beim Deckel, auch hier sind im Randbereich der Lüfterplätze weniger Luftschlitze, kann das den Wärmeabtransport behindern?

4. Auch wenn das Thema EMV hier einige nervt, möchte ich trotzdem nochmal eine Frage dazu stellen, ist es egal, ob das Seitenteil aus Acrylglas oder aus Tempered Glas besteht? 
Oder kann das dickere TG eventuell minimal besser abschirmen?
Wenn man die TG-Seitenwand mit der Mesh-Seitenwand meine Coolermaster CM690III vergleicht, gibt es da überhaupt Unterschiede was die EMV betrifft oder müßte dann auch Mesh verboten sein?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

1.Zu vernachlässigen.
2.Ja, wenn es der Festplattenkäfig zulässt.
3.Siehe 1.
4.Es wurde dir damals alles zum Thema EMV erklärt, guck einfach nochmal in den Thread rein.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Also zu 4. damals wollte ich ja um keinen Preis ein Gehäuse mit Fenster, durch den Thread über EMV habe ich meinen Horizont erweitert und sehe das heute nicht mehr ganz so eng, dennoch kann ich ein gewisses Unwohlsein diesbezüglich (auch wenn es wahrscheinlich unbegründet ist!) leider immer noch nicht komplett ausblenden, darum nochmal die Frage dazu. 

Es würde mich extrem wundern, wenn damals in dem Thread der Unterschied zwischen Acrylglas und Tempered Glas im Bezug auf EMV erklärt worden wäre, daran kann ich mich absolut nicht erinnern, ich vermute aber einfach mal, das ist völlig irrelevant in Bezug auf EMV, weil nur metallische Elemente da was abschirmen können.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Wenn du dir aber ein Gehäuse mit Fenster holst würde ich an deiner Stelle eines mit "temperd glass" nehmen. Sieht edler aus, robuster und viiiiiiiel weniger kratzanfällig als so ein Acrylglasfenster.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Seh ich auch so, Tempered Glas ist beim Core X31 auch nur rund 3 Euro teurer bei einem Händler.
Ich hab aufgegeben ein echt gutes Gehäuse ohne Fenster zu finden, was dann nicht gedämmt ist und heraus gefunden, daß es im wesentlichen nur 4 große Rubriken bei den Gehäusen gibt:
a) Billiggehäuse, die aus Kostengründen keine Dämmung und kein Fenster haben, dafür aber eher kleine und weniger Lüfter haben und schlechter verarbeitet sind, dünneres Material...
b) Gedämmte Gehäuse in hochwertiger Qualität und dann meist ohne Fenster, wobei es auch welche mit Fenster gibt.
c) Ungedämmte Gehäuse in hoher Qualität, die dann so gut wie immer ein Fenster haben.
d) Gehäuse die hochwertig sind, kein Fenster haben und keine Dämmung, dafür aber nicht (mehr) oder noch nirgends verfügbar sind.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Also ich wüsste jetzt nicht was bei deiner Hardwarewahl gegen Dämmung spricht, klar die Temps könnten etwas höher sein aber der Ryzen und die 1060 mit nem guten Kühler sind jetzt nicht die größten Hitzköpfe.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Also ich wüsste jetzt nicht(…)gegen Dämmung spricht, (…).



Args, pssst!, nicht alles von vorn aufrollen  Akzeptieren wir einfach, dass Tim keine Dämmmatten möchte, ende aus.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Gäbe es Ökodämmaterial, was egal wie heiß es auch wird (bei einem Rechnerbrand) keinerlei gesundheitlich bedenklichen Stoffe an die Luft abgibt hätte ich auch nichts dagegen.

Davon abgesehen bin ich sowieso der Meinung, daß Dämmung in einem PC-Gehäuse nur aus Marketingsicht Sinn macht, ein gut konstruiertes Gehäuse mit der nötigen Materialstärke kombiniert mit hochwertigen 120mm oder besser noch 140mm-Lüftern macht eigentlich meiner Meinung nach jegliche Dämmung obsolet.


----------



## Acoustico (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gäbe es Ökodämmaterial, was egal wie heiß es auch wird (bei einem Rechnerbrand) keinerlei gesundheitlich bedenklichen Stoffe an die Luft abgibt hätte ich auch nichts dagegen.



Sorry, aber da muss ich echt wieder lachen... 

Obwohl ich es dir so oft erklärt habe, dass Bitumen ein Naturprodukt ist und es vielfach weniger schädliche Dämpfe abgibt bei einem Rechnerbrand, als all deine Plastikkabel im Gehäuse, gibst du immer weiter den gleichen Unsinn von dir ab. Unglaublich.

Was ist Bitumen | Wissenswertes | BP Bitumen | Aktivitaeten in Deutschland | UEber BP | BP in Deutschland


----------



## bastian123f (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gäbe es Ökodämmaterial, was egal wie heiß es auch wird (bei einem Rechnerbrand) keinerlei gesundheitlich bedenklichen Stoffe an die Luft abgibt hätte ich auch nichts dagegen.



Bei einem Rechnerbrand ist das Dämmmaterial das geringste Problem

Es gibt ja auch noch andere schädliche Substanzen auf dem Mainboard.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen bin ich sowieso der Meinung, daß Dämmung in einem PC-Gehäuse nur aus Marketingsicht Sinn macht, ein gut konstruiertes Gehäuse mit der nötigen Materialstärke kombiniert mit hochwertigen 120mm oder besser noch 140mm-Lüftern macht eigentlich meiner Meinung nach jegliche Dämmung obsolet.



Nein so einfach ist das auch wieder nicht. Du musst immer alle Komponenten einbeziehen. Und ein gedämmtes Gehäuse kann wesentlich leiser sein, als nur ein dickeres Blech.


----------



## Neppi88 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Wird ja so getan als ob die Dämmung um die Hardware gewickelt wird. Gebt wohl ehr darum das gewisse Schwingungen auf was weiches treffen um keine weiteren Schwingungen oder Wellen weiter zu leiten. Im Kino hängen ja Vorhänge nicht weil die Frau vom Chef sagte das noch Gardinen dran müssen sonst muss er auf der Couch schlafen. Der Luftstrom ist ja trotzdem im Gehäuse.

Da ich ja auch ein gedämmtes habe kann ich sagen das es nix an den Temperaturen ändert auch nicht auf Langzeit. Bleibt alles gleich.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Acoustico schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da muss ich echt wieder lachen...
> 
> Obwohl ich es dir so oft erklärt habe, dass Bitumen ein Naturprodukt ist und es vielfach weniger schädliche Dämpfe abgibt bei einem Rechnerbrand, als all deine Plastikkabel im Gehäuse, gibst du immer weiter den gleichen Unsinn von dir ab. Unglaublich.
> 
> Was ist Bitumen | Wissenswertes | BP Bitumen | Aktivitaeten in Deutschland | UEber BP | BP in Deutschland



Klar sind bei und nach Kabelbränden bestimmt weitaus schädlichere Substanzen zu finden, auch die Plastikteile des PC-Gehäuses haben vermutlich Flammschutzmittel drinn, die durch starke Hitze auch sehr giftig werden können.
Bei dem Bitumen hab ich wohl ein unbegründetes Vorurteil entwickelt, weil ich mal gelesen habe, es würde auch schon bevor es brennt, also bei noch gar nicht mal so extrem hoher Erhitzung krebserregende Stoffen abgeben, oder hatte ich auch da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Klar ....
> 
> , oder hatte ich auch da was falsch verstanden?




Gut dass wir das hier mal klären, gibt ja keinen besseren Ort im Netz um sich zu Bitumen zu informieren.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Gut dass wir das hier mal klären, gibt ja keinen besseren Ort im Netz um sich zu Bitumen zu informieren.



Vor allem der Link ist geil (Was ist Bitumen | Wissenswertes | BP Bitumen | Aktivitaeten in Deutschland | UEber BP | BP in Deutschland)
 quasi eine "unabhängige Bitumen-Schutz-Organisation" 


Ich glaube, Tim, wir sollten dir eine verbindliche Deadline setzen, sonst kommst du aus dem Suchen nicht mehr heraus...


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich versuche gerade wieder, mich eventuell doch mit Bitumen anzufreunden, mal sehen was da noch an Links zu kommen.

Die Deadline ist eigentlich der Zeitpunkt in ein paar Wochen, wo meine bessere Hälfte im Urlaub ist (ohne mich), da hab ich genug Zeit, sogar wahrscheinlich zuviel Zeit, da ist der ideale Zeitpunkt den PC zu bauen, den Retro-PC hab ich ihr ja schon geschenkt, den geb ich danach dann ab und hätte sonst nur noch zwei PCs hier, davon einer mit über 7 Jahre altem Board,  CPU und RAM. Da muß also dann spätestens was frisches hier stehen, denn der A10-PC soll nächstes Jahr auch wieder zurück dahin wo er davor stand, also will ich dieses Jahr einen und nächstes Jahr einen PC bauen, darum fange ich dieses Jahr auch erstmal bescheiden mit einem Ryzen 5 an.

Zum Thema Gehäuse, das Beste wäre wirklich wenn ich mir selbst eines bauen könnte, aber Stahlblech zu verarbeiten ist nicht leicht, dazu braucht es sicher große, schwere und sauteure Maschinen und formschön sollte es hinterher ja auch aussehen.
Ich würde dann ein Cube-Tower bauen, vorne und hinten ein 200mm-Lüfter, oben zwei 200mm-Lüfter und unten ein 200mm-Lüfter (alternativ dazu immer zwei 140mm-Modelle).
Das ganze aus 1,2mm SECC Stahl, alle Lüfterplätze mit Mesh-Stahlgitter davor, das maximal viel Luft durch kommt, aber dennoch ein in sich geschlossener Metallkäfig wegen der EMV. Optisch von Außen gebürsteter Edelstahllook, selbstverständlich weder Fenster noch Dämmung!


----------



## Neppi88 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> weder Fenster noch Dämmung!



Oh! xD

Kannst ja auch im Baumarkt Zuschnitte kaufen.. So zwecks selber bauen. Wäre ja ne Idee und dann kannst du Material verwenden was dir gefällt. 

Da haste dann auch nicht zuviel Zeit.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Oder gleich das gesamte Gehäuse aus Edelstahl, außen gebürstet. 

Ich schätze mal, meine Idee-Gehäuse würde bestimmt über 20 kg leer wiegen bei 1,2mm SECC überall und 45cm Tiefe, 30cm Breite und 40 cm Höhe.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

anidées AI7B Black ab €' '89,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Geht schon in die Richtung, aber da gibts diverses, was ich anders machen würde, bzw. was mir nicht gefällt: a) oben zu wenig Lüfterplätze, da wären 4x 140mm oder 2x 200mm besser. b) Netzteil hochkant, da wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob es dafür ausgelegt ist von der Eigenkühlung her.

Momentan sieht alles danach aus, daß ich das Thermaltake Core X31 TG nehme, gibts dagegen Einwände? 
Der einzige echte Nachteil ist der Preis, denn ich werd beide vorhandenen Lüfter gleich rauswerfen und stattdessen mindestens 4x Noctua 140mm dazu kaufen (einer vorne in Grafikkartenhöhe ansaugend, einer unten im Boden ansaugend zur Grafikkarte hin pustend, einer hinten absaugend und 1-2 oben in Deckel absaugend). 
Unter der Hoffnung das der Grafikbolide dann seine 3 Lüfter aus läßt, denn die machen gerade im Niedriglastbetrieb eine Art tickern, was dann später weg geht, wenn sie schneller laufen, oder halt wenn sie wieder aus gehen.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Momentan sieht alles danach aus, daß ich das Thermaltake Core X31 TG nehme, gibts dagegen Einwände?



Keine Einwände, du hast unseren Segen!


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Was mir beim Thermaltake Core X31 TG noch eventuell negativ aufgefallen ist, kann aber auch nur sein, daß ich das nicht richtig einschätzen kann, das NT liegt auf sehr großen Gummifüßen im Gehäuse auf, die Lüftungslöcher unterhalb des NTs im Gehäuseboden decken nicht die gesamte Umlauffläche des Netzteillüfters ab, erstrecht nicht wenn dieser größer als 120mm ist, könnte das dazu führen, daß das NT eher überhitzt oder zumindest kühler laufen könnte als in diesem Gehäuse?

core x31 tg review - Google-Suche


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Nein kann es nicht, Ende.

Wird doch eh alles auf ne Switch hinauslaufen. Seh ich kommen.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ok danke, aber was für ein Swich? 

Edit:
Achso, du meinst, daß ich es deswegen nun doch nicht nehme? 
Wenn mir mehrere hier sagen, das es irrelevant fürs Netzteil ist, wie groß die Löchter im Gehäuseboden sind und wie weit diese bis an den Rand heran gehen, glaube ich das auch.

In dem Fall könnte es aber sein, daß bei einem 135mm Netzteillüfter eventuell sogar die 4 Gummifüße des Gehäuses direkt unterm Netzteillüftungsgitter liegen, weil sie eben so groß sind, oder täusche ich mir da?


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Solang du nicht planst die Hardware in einer Klimakammer bei 85°C Umgebungstemperatur zu betreiben, wird an der Stelle nicht viel anbrennen.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Die Netzteile, die für mich in Frage kommen haben ja eh einen Thermoschutz, dennoch will ich natürlich nicht, daß sie nach ca. 3,5 Jahren Betrieb schon wieder kaputt sind, wie mein letztes Bequiet Pure Power L8 400 Watt.

Für mich käme an Netzteilen jetzt in Frage:
1. Bequiet Pure Power 10 CM 500 Watt
2. Bequiet Straight Power 11 CM 450 Watt
3. Bequiet Straight Power 11 CM 550 Watt

Ich tendiere eigentlich zu 3., nicht weil ich die 550 Watt mit dem Ryzen 2600 und der GTX 1060 meine zu brauchen, aber es muß genug Reserve für nächstes Jahr drinn sein, falls ich da einen Ryzen 16-Kerner mit OC einbaue und eine GTX 1180 Ti, dafür sollten die 550 Watt doch hoffentlich reichen, oder eher nicht?


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Woher sollen wir das wissen, die Karte ist noch nicht mal angekündigt worden?

Normalerweise reicht das Straight Power mit 550 Watt für alle vernünftigen Setups aus. Ich kann mir angesichts deiner bisherigen Odyssee in keiner Weise vorstellen, dass du derart viel Leistung brauchen und Geld ausgeben wirst, dass das Netzteil zum Problem werden wird.

Falsch machst du definitiv mit keinem was, das Straight Power 11 mit 550 Watt wäre auch mein Favorit. Nimm was dir davon am meisten zusagt.


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Nunja, wenn man sich mal den Verbrauch der letzten Nvidia Generation ansieht reicht das doch um eine Orientierung zu haben.

550 W sind schon reichlich, 200 W fürs Board + CPU, dazu 350W allein für die GPU ist so schon übertrieben viel Reserve. 
Ohne Wasserkühlung machen dir vorher sowieso die Temperaturen der CPU und GPU Probleme, die 550W Verbrauch erreichst du niemals unter Luft, wenn doch dann nur mit Absicht und dem Willen alles zu grillen.

Ich hoffe das kam an.


----------



## bastian123f (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Gehäuse, das Beste wäre wirklich wenn ich mir selbst eines bauen könnte, aber Stahlblech zu verarbeiten ist nicht leicht, dazu braucht es sicher große, schwere und sauteure Maschinen und formschön sollte es hinterher ja auch aussehen.
> Ich würde dann ein Cube-Tower bauen, vorne und hinten ein 200mm-Lüfter, oben zwei 200mm-Lüfter und unten ein 200mm-Lüfter (alternativ dazu immer zwei 140mm-Modelle).
> Das ganze aus 1,2mm SECC Stahl, alle Lüfterplätze mit Mesh-Stahlgitter davor, das maximal viel Luft durch kommt, aber dennoch ein in sich geschlossener Metallkäfig wegen der EMV. Optisch von Außen gebürsteter Edelstahllook, selbstverständlich weder Fenster noch Dämmung!



Du kannst mittlerweile im Internet fertige Zuschnitte nach deiner Zeichnung kaufen. Auch mit Bohrungen und Kantungen. Verschiede Materialien können auch ausgewählt werden. Dann wird aber dein Gehäuse wahrscheinlich mehr kosten als deine anderen Komponenten zusammen.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ok gut, dann bleibt es wohl beim 550 Watt SP11 NT, denn es ist auch nur ca. 8 Euro teurer als das 450 Watt Modell, nur mit dem PP10 könnte ich echt etwas Geld sparen, aber wäre das sinnvoll?


----------



## onlygaming (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Kommt drauf an, man kann das schon machen, das L10 ist auch DC-DC also keinesfalls ein schlechtes Netzteil, muss jeder für sich selber wissen, mit beiden läuft der PC problemlos.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass du selbst beim Mainboard auf die Kondensatoren achtest: Nein. 

Aber wie gesagt, kauf nach Präferenz. Sind beides gute Netzteile.

Hauptsache du kaufst überhaupt. xD


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Wir wären damit also bei:
Ryzen 5 2600
Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4
Thermaltake Core X31 TG
AsRock X470 Taichi
2x8GB Kingston Hyper X Fury
BeQuiet SP11 550W
+Kleinkram

Also los gehts einkaufen.


----------



## onlygaming (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

AMD hat extra den 2600 von 156€ auf 154€ reduziert, da musst du schnell zuschlagen, bevor er wieder teurer wird!!!!11EinsElf


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Gibts noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?

In 1-2 Wochen sollte es dann los gehen, noch ist also ein paar Tage Zeit, mich ggf. von etwas anderem zu überzeugen, am unsichersten bin ich noch beim Gehäuse und beim RAM, aber insgesamt bin ich doch schon erstaunlich entschlossen.
Auch wenn der Ryzen 2600 in mir nicht wirklich Euphorie entfacht, der R7-2700(X) täte das eher, aber rein verstandesmäßig muß ich eigentlich den 2600 nehmen, selbst der 2600X ist rund 45 Euro teurer, aber nur rund 6-7% schneller und mit OC kommt der 2600 dann auch in etwa auf das Niveau des 2600X, beide übertaktet sind dann auf rund 1-2% gleich schnell und den 2600 kann ich @Stock viel energiesparender und kühler betreiben.

Ich glaub ich kann mich zum 2600 nur durchringen, wenn ich in etwa einem Jahr ein CPU-Upgrade auf Zen2 einplane, so macht dann auch das Highend-Luxus-Mainboard Sinn, denn nur für den 2600 wäre das Taichi ja ziemlich übertrieben, nicht?

Gut, zum Gehäuse noch alternative Vorschläge, gerne auch mit Seitenfenster, sofern es nur die linke Seite betrifft?


----------



## onlygaming (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Nicht zwingend wenn man den Luxus eines Taichi haben möchte kann man auch ein Ryzen 5 2400G da rein stecken und Spaß haben. 
Ich würde eher auf Zen 2+ warten wenn man einen 2600 hat, da wird dann nochmal rum optimiert und hat keine Probleme.

BTW: Ein 2600 System zieht unter Last (Nur CPU) 130-150W.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Reicht dir der Begriff Highend nicht mehr und es muss jetzt Highend Luxus heissen?

Gehäuse:
Produktvergleich SilverStone Primera PM02 schwarz, Phanteks Enthoo Pro M Tempered Glass schwarz, Thermaltake Core X31 Tempered Glass Edition, Cooler Master MasterCase MC500P Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich kann mich zum 2600 nur durchringen, wenn ich in etwa einem Jahr ein CPU-Upgrade auf Zen2 einplane, so macht dann auch das Highend-Luxus-Mainboard Sinn, denn nur für den 2600 wäre das Taichi ja ziemlich übertrieben, nicht?



Brauchst du die Leistung oder willst sie einfach haben? Dann kaufe gleich einen 2700X. Brauchst du sie nicht oder ist sie dir zu teuer? Dann kaufe den 2600.

Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt den Sinn dahinter nicht, bei den jetzigen Käufen rumzuknausern und schon ein Upgrade in nur einem Jahr fest einzuplanen. Beim Verkauf gebrauchter Teile machst du ohnehin nur Verlust und falls du wirklich noch mal gegen einen Zen 2 tauschen willst, kannst du das auch bei einem 2700X problemlos tun und musst nicht ein Jahr lang mit einer "Übergangslösung" zufrieden sein.

Warst du nicht ohnehin derjenige, der uns seit über einem Jahr predigt, ohne eine Leistungsvervielfachung könnte man keine CPU kaufen? Das ist doch überhaupt der Grund, warum du immer noch mit deiner alten Mühle aushalten musst.
Also hol dir einen 2700X, werde glücklich damit und schaue dann in aller Ruhe, was künftige Generationen drauflegen werden.


----------



## NuVirus (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Oder du nimmst einfach den 2600 machst OC damit und hast ne gute günstige Gaming CPU und bist einfach erstmal zufrieden nen Zocker PC zu haben, dann gehst du es ganz entspannt an und wenn dir wirklich mal Leistung fehlt kannst du überlegen ob du in einigen Jahren ne höhere CPU kaufst.

Weil wenn dann der 16-Kerner oder 12-Kerner von AMD verfügbar ist, gibt es bestimmt schon wieder Gerüchte über die Nachfolgegeneration die dann nochmal Verbesserungen bietet.

Alternativ einfach wie vorgeschlagen den den 2700X damit hast du länger Potenzial das die CPU reicht falls die Games mehr Threads nutzen als der 2600 hat.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Eben, falls die Games mal mehr Thread nutzen! 
Das werden sie zwar sicherlich irgendwann, nur kann das noch paar Jahre dauern und bis dahin ist die Monoleistung der Zen+ vermutlich nicht mehr ideal um eine Highend-Grafikkarte auszulasten.
Ich sehe für mich 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Abwarten bis zu Zen2 und dann auf noch mehr Monoleistung usw. hoffen.
2. Jetzt eine Budget-CPU kaufen und in einem Jahr auf Zen2 aufrüsten.
3. Jetzt das schnellste was es gibt kaufen, also einen 2700X und mit dem versuchen so lange wie möglich durch zu halten.

1. Scheidet eigentlich aus, weil ich keine Lust mehr habe, noch ein ganzes Jahr auf sämtliche Simulationen und Spiele die halbwegs modern und grafisch ansprechend sind zu verzichten.
3. Bietet mir gegenüber 2. in aktuellen Simulationen und Spielen vielleicht einen Mehrwert von ca. 10%, dafür soll ich dann fast den doppelten Preis für die CPU hinlegen? Und obendrein am besten noch einen größeren Kühler kaufen und dauerhaft mehr Energie verschwenden?
Bei den dadurch anfallenden Zusatzkosten könnte ich mir kommendes Jahr kein Upgrade auf Zen2 genehmigen, beim 2600 sieht es hingegen anders aus.
Ich könnte den 2600 dann in einem Jahr gebracht verkaufen, oder wenn Zen2 doch nicht so viel schneller wird oder andere Probleme haben sollte, mit dem 2600 auch gut noch bis 2020 ausharren. Oder ihn behalten und damit in einem Jahr ein preisgünstiges Zweitsystem aufbauen, denn mit dem 2600 habe ich dann eine sehr energieeffiziente CPU, ideal für ein Arbeitsrechner mit Linux, einziger Haken, das er keine iGPU hat, aber dewegen jetzt Intel zu kaufen halte ich auch für unsinnig, bei den ganzen anderen Nachteilen, die das für mich mit sich bringen würde.
2. Scheint also momentan die sinnvollste Lösung zu sein, auch wenn ich natürlich lieber 8 Kerne hätte, aber was nützen mir die, wenn sie in Simulationen und Spielen nahezu null Mehrwert bieten, nur mehr Energie verschwenden und schlimmstenfalls dafür sorgen, daß der Allcore-Turbo weiter runter gehen muß, als beim Hexacore?

Edit:
Zum eigentlichen Thema Gehäuse und Netzteil, ich habe den Gehäusevergleich von JoM79 gesehen und ich habe mir auch zuvor schon das Coolermaster Mastercase angeschaut. Finde es nur relativ teuer und es hat halt diese unpraktische Zwischenebene überm Netzteil, dadurch läßt sich wohl auch kein Lüfter unterhalb der Grafikkarte einbauen, außer man bastelt da selber was. Außerdem arbeitet es sich in einem Gehäuse mit dieser Zwischenebene sicherlich weniger gut, weil das Hauptabteil enger wird und man alle Kabel vom NT durchfädeln muß.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Wozu brauchst du nen Lüfter unter der Grafikkarte?
Die bekommt genug Frischluft von den vorderen Lüftern.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 3. Bietet mir gegenüber 2. in aktuellen Simulationen und Spielen vielleicht einen Mehrwert von ca. 10%, dafür soll ich dann fast den doppelten Preis für die CPU hinlegen? Und obendrein am besten noch einen größeren Kühler kaufen und dauerhaft mehr Energie verschwenden?
> Bei den dadurch anfallenden Zusatzkosten könnte ich mir kommendes Jahr kein Upgrade auf Zen2 genehmigen, beim 2600 sieht es hingegen anders aus.



Was?
Der Unterschied im Verbrauch ist im Idle quasi nicht vorhanden und beträgt bei leichter Last (1 Kern hat Vollast) laut Computerbase-Test unter 10 Watt. Den Unterschied merkst du doch eh nicht. Und dass der 2700X bei Vollast (spürbar) mehr verbraucht, sollte wohl niemanden wundern. Er leistet schließlich auch mehr. Man will ja aber auch nur entweder stromsparen, oder braucht die Leistung. Du tust aber so, als bräuchte der 2700X bei gleicher Leistung wie der 2600 deutlich mehr Strom.

Einerseits darf die CPU kein Watt zu viel verbrauchen, andererseits willst du die abgeranzte Kiste dann aber 10 Jahre nutzen, obwohl die selbe Leistung bis dahin nur einen Bruchteil der Energie benötigen wird. Das ergibt einfach keinen Sinn.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich könnte den 2600 dann in einem Jahr gebracht verkaufen, oder wenn Zen2 doch nicht so viel schneller wird oder andere Probleme haben sollte, mit dem 2600 auch gut noch bis 2020 ausharren. Oder ihn behalten und damit in einem Jahr ein preisgünstiges Zweitsystem aufbauen, denn mit dem 2600 habe ich dann eine sehr energieeffiziente CPU, ideal für ein Arbeitsrechner mit Linux, einziger Haken, das er keine iGPU hat, aber dewegen jetzt Intel zu kaufen halte ich auch für unsinnig, bei den ganzen anderen Nachteilen, die das für mich mit sich bringen würde.



Du kannst den 2700X genauso in einem Jahr gebraucht verkaufen. Du zahlst mehr, bekommst aber auch mehr wieder raus. Finanziell "sinnvoll" wird das eh nicht, da macht es auch nichts, ob du mit dem 2700X 30-50 Euro mehr verlierst.
Für einen Zweitrechner ist bei deiner Nutzung selbst der 2600 noch gnadenlos overpowered und dank fehlender Grafikeinheit (wie schon von dir festgestellt) nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Der Mehrverbrauch des 2700X ist dir zu viel, aber ob der Zweitrechner zu viel zieht, das ist dann wieder egal. Wieder ist das nicht logisch.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 2. Scheint also momentan die sinnvollste Lösung zu sein, auch wenn ich natürlich lieber 8 Kerne hätte, aber was nützen mir die, wenn sie in Simulationen und Spielen nahezu null Mehrwert bieten, nur mehr Energie verschwenden und schlimmstenfalls dafür sorgen, daß der Allcore-Turbo weiter runter gehen muß, als beim Hexacore?



Dann beantworte dir selbst mal die Frage, warum du eigentlich 8 Kerne willst und was du damit vorhast. Angeblich bringen sie dir nichts, aber mit einem 6 Kerner kannst du auch nicht leben.
Bei singlecorelastigen Anwendungen takten sowohl der 6- als auch der 8-Kerner hoch. Bei multicorelastigen Anwendungen kommt es üblicherweise nicht auf die Leistung der einzelnen Kerne an, hier leistet der 8-Kerner dementsprechend trotzdem deutlich mehr.

Du schaffst dir da schon wieder Probleme, wo gar keine sind.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Nochmal ein völlig anderer Gehäusevorschlag, weil ich es gerade nochmal gefunden habe:
Chieftec Bravo Serie BH-01B-U3 Midi-Tower - schwarz

Hier ist das NT noch oben, das Gehäuse komplett aus Stahl, anscheinend auch die Front und Deckel, abgesehen von den Mesh-Teilen für die Lüfter, EMV-technisch schätze ich mal, sucht das Gehäuse heutzutage seines gleichen, von der Robustheit her auch, sieht man schon am Gewicht.
Häßlich finde ich es auch nicht, aber es lassen sich nunmal keine Deckellüfter und keine großen Frontlüfter verbauen, ebenso keine Bodenlüfter, außer man bastelt sich was mit Kabelbinder und/oder bohrt sich Löcher ins Blech... 

Was meint ihr, wenn man das Gehäuse so läßt und hinten in die Rückwand einen 120mm BQ Silent Wings 3 oder Noctua rein setzt der absaugt, könnte man darin ein aktuelles System mit Ryzen 2600(X) und GTX 1060 oder größer betreiben, oder führte das unweigerlich zum Hitzestau und sei es nur im NT, was oben ja viel Hitze ab bekommt?


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Der Aufbau mit dem Netzteil oben sowie ein geschlossenes Mainboard Tray sind etwa 20 Jahre alt, dafür 100€ auszugeben...


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich finde auch, Chieftec hätte dieses Gehäuse ruhig mal modernisieren können, also Netzteil nach unten setzen z.B. und oben mehr bzw. überhaupt Lüfterplätze im Deckel, sowie in der Front und herausnehmbare Laufwerkskäfige usw. aber die Grundwerte beibehalten, wäre sicher möglich.


----------



## NuVirus (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Da würde ich eher noch das folgende in Betracht ziehen, verkauft hier im Forum gerade meine ich auch jemand für ca. 80€
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Neu bekommt man das fast nirgends, habs jedenfalls noch nie irgendwo neu gesehen, keine Ahnung warum die ein Gehäuse neu raus bringen und es dann nirgends verfügbar zu sein scheint... 
Da hätten sie mal lieber das Core 3300 weiter im Sortiment behalten sollen und vielleicht etwas optimieren.

Aber im Hinblick auf EMV und EMVU haben die alle zu große Öffnungen ohne Blechgitter, sei es vorne, oder manche haben auch oben den Deckel größtenteils aus Plastik oder die so unglaublich beliebte Seitenwand aus Glas oder Acryl...
Es ist schon echt erstaunlich wohin die Trends manchmal gehen, ich würde immer noch lieber ein EMV-dichtes Gehäuse kaufen, aber was soll ich machen, mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig als so eine Kasperbox mit Fenster zu kaufen...


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Kasperbox trifft ja wohl eher auf Gehäuse zu, die in Zeiten von Mobilfunk, WLAN, Mikrowellen und Wechselspannungsleitungen in jeder Wand zwanghaft gegen elektromagnetische Strahlung abgesichert werden. 

Es gibt aber durchaus auch noch Metallgehäuse ohne Fenster, schließlich gefällt die Optik nicht jedem. Nur haben die oft eine Dämmung eingebaut, die du aus Gründen auch nicht möchtest. An irgendeiner Stelle wirst du also Abstriche machen müssen.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Das ist eben das Problem, desto länger ich über dem Thema Gehäuse brüte, desto mehr kommen die alten Befürchtungen bezüglich EMVU und Fenster wieder durch... 
Eigentlich bremst mich nur noch die Gehäusewahl, alles andere würde schnell gehen und mich nicht mehr viel Überwindung kosten. 
Etwa 1-2 Woche hab ich noch Zeit, dann sollte es aber los gehen.

Wenn ich nun wirklich diesen weiter oben verlinkten Chieftec Stahlkoloss nehmen würde, mit nur einem 120mm Ablüfter hinten, würde das für den Ryzen 2600(X) und die GTX1060 und die restlichen Hardware (RAM, Netzteil, SSDs) reichen, oder thermisch grenzwertig werden?

Ansonsten seh ich noch diese Alternative:
Lian Li PC-9FB Midi-Tower USB 3.0 - schwarz

Aber ob da keine Plastikblenden vor den Laufwerksschächten sind, kann ich auf den Bildern so nicht erkennen.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt kaum vorstellen, dass da Metallblenden verbaut sind, kenne das Gehäuse aber auch nicht.
Mach halt von der Intenseite Alufolie hinter die Blenden, wenn es dich so unfassbar stört.


----------



## Caduzzz (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun wirklich diesen weiter oben verlinkten Chieftec Stahlkoloss nehmen würde, mit nur einem 120mm Ablüfter hinten, würde das für den Ryzen 2600(X) und die GTX1060 und die restlichen Hardware (RAM, Netzteil, SSDs) reichen, oder thermisch grenzwertig werden? Ja, würde reichen. Da ist nix grenzwertig, alles ok; trotzdem würde ich nicht das alte Teil nehmen.
> 
> Ansonsten seh ich noch diese Alternative:
> Lian Li PC-9FB Midi-Tower USB 3.0 - schwarz
> ...



Also bei Lian Li, zumindest den alten/klassischen Gehäusen, ist da kein Plastik, alles Alu! Ggf. Caseking mal anschreiben ​


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Das erwähnte Lian Li PC-9FB scheint mir aber auch ein Auslaufmodell zu sein, denn auf der Lian Li Homepage finde ich es nicht mehr, bei Caseking aber schon.
Oben im Deckel hat es einen 140mm-Lüfterplatz der aber mit einer Platte verschlossen ist, man kann dafür wohl ein spezielles Schutzgitter nach kaufen und installieren, auch hier fraglich ob es sich dabei um Metall oder Plastik handelt.
Ich glaube aber auch, daß die Frontblenden Alu sind, denn das Gehäuse kostet rund 130 Euro, da darf man schon hochwertige Materialien erwarten, schade nur daß im Auslieferungszustand der Deckel zu ist und man extra dieses Gitter noch nachkaufen müßte.
Außerdem hat es unter dem Netzteil längliche Schlitze, kein Gitter, fraglich ob das NT dadurch genug Frischluft ziehen kann, auch wenn es ja auf zwei Schienen etwas höher sitzt.

Notfalls kann ich ja immer noch das Corsair Carbide 200R, 270R oder 300R nehmen, die gibt es auch ohne Fenster, aber sind eben leider eher Budget-Gehäuse und die Front ist auch Plastik, fraglich ob da EMV-Lack drauf ist...


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Gehts das mit der EMV schon wieder los?
Dachte das Thema wäre endgültig gegessen.
Was glaubst du eigentlich was passiert, dass du da so einen Aufriss machst?


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Gehts das mit der EMV schon wieder los?
> Dachte das Thema wäre endgültig gegessen.



Dachte ich eigentlich bis vorhin auch, dann hab ich nochmal etwas gegoogelt und diverse EMV-kritische Aussagen gefunden, so nach dem Motto, Gehäuse mit Fenster sind nur für Show-Zwecke und ausgeschaltete PCs...
Das Problem ist, daß es zwei gegensätzliche Meinungen dazu gibt, jede Seite ist von der Richtigkeit ihres Standpunktes überzeugt und wird in der Regel ausfallend bis beleidigend, wenn man dagegen argumentiert.
Mir gehts auch nicht mehr um EMV, sondern nur noch um EMVU und Langzeitstudien die sich mit den gesundheitlichen Auswirkungen eines PCs mit Fenster über Jahrzehnte hinweg beschäftigt, kenne ich zumindest keine.
Das jetzt mit der WLAN und Handy-Strahlung zu vergleichen finde ich auch grenzwertig, weil das sicherlich unterschiedliche Frequenzbänder sind und man sicherlich auch nicht 10 Stunden am Tag mit dem Handy am Ohr telefoniert oder dicht am WLAN Router herum steht.

Allein schon, daß mir niemand bisher meine Frage beantworten wollte (oder hab ich das überlesen?) ob das Elektromagnetische Feld des PCs für einen selbst ohne Wirkung ist, wenn der Fenster in der Seitenwand von einem weg zeigt, also Fenster in der linken Seitenwand, wie meistens und man selbst sitzt ca. 80 cm rechts vom Tower entfernt, dann müßte die Strahlung ja über eine Wand oder das deneben stehende PC-Gehäuse reflektiert werden um zu einem zurück zu kommen, oder?
Wenn ich einen PC mit Seitenwand aus Stahlblech nehme, bleibt noch die Front, die bei 99,9% aller Gehäuse aus Plastik ist und keine metallischen Lüftergitter oder Laufwerksblenden für die leeren Slots mehr hat, die alten Gehäuse früher hatten sowas alles noch.

Mich nervt das Thema gerade selbst massiv, ich würde lieber mit dem Bestellen und Bauen anfangen als mich mit solchen Details zu beschäftigen. Ich würde mich gerne drauf verlassen, daß das was ich bei uns zu kaufen bekomme auch sicher ist und keine schwer überschaubaren Risiken mit sich bringt...


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Es gibt keine gesicherte wissenschaftliche Grundlage für die Behauptung dass EMV einem Menschen überhaupt schadet.
Die dazugehörigen Grenzwerte für PCs sind technisch mit der Störung anderer Geräte begründet, nicht(!) mit Gesundheitsbedenken.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Kann sein, muss aber nicht. Was die Schädlichkeit angeht.
Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst hol dir kupferkabel und verlege es am gehäuse. Das Kabel erdest du dann einfach. Prinzip Faradayscher Käfig nur andersherum.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das jetzt mit der WLAN und Handy-Strahlung zu vergleichen finde ich auch grenzwertig, weil das sicherlich unterschiedliche Frequenzbänder sind und man sicherlich auch nicht 10 Stunden am Tag mit dem Handy am Ohr telefoniert oder dicht am WLAN Router herum steht.


Jetzt mach doch mal irgendein ein WLAN Gerät an und sag uns, wie viele WLAN am Aufstellort deines PCs zu finden sind?
Das Gleiche machst du mit den Handy Netzwerken.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mir gehts auch nicht mehr um EMV, sondern nur noch um EMVU und Langzeitstudien die sich mit den gesundheitlichen Auswirkungen eines PCs mit Fenster über Jahrzehnte hinweg beschäftigt, kenne ich zumindest keine.
> Das jetzt mit der WLAN und Handy-Strahlung zu vergleichen finde ich auch grenzwertig, weil das sicherlich unterschiedliche Frequenzbänder sind und man sicherlich auch nicht 10 Stunden am Tag mit dem Handy am Ohr telefoniert oder dicht am WLAN Router herum steht.


Unterschiedliche Frequenzen sind es sicherlich. Ich finde das aber ganz und gar nicht grenzwertig. Im PC sind elektromagnetische Wellen nur (Energie kostende) Nebenprodukte, WLAN und Handyempfang erzeugen diese aber ganz gezielt. Hinzu kommt gerade für das Handy, dass man es den ganzen Tag direkt am Körper mit sich herumträgt und die Intensität der Strahlung quadratisch mit der Entfernung abfällt, sofern das Handy gleichmäßig in alle Richtungen abstrahlt. Selbst wenn ein Bauteil im PC also ebenso stark strahlen sollte wie dein Handy, bekommst du als Nutzer nur einen kleinen Bruchteil davon ab. Umgekehrt heißt es aber auch, dass deine Komponenten um ein Vielfaches stärker abstrahlen dürfen als dein Handy und du dennoch nur die gleiche Intensität abbekommst.
Ich fände es zwar als Physiker durchaus mal interessant, die Strahlungsemissionen eines typischen Mainboards mit verbauten Komponenten zu untersuchen, Sorgen musst du dir deswegen aber sehr sicher keine machen, Erst recht nicht in einem Gehäuse, dass du 3/4 schon aus Metall besteht.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Allein schon, daß mir niemand bisher meine Frage beantworten wollte (oder hab ich das überlesen?) ob das Elektromagnetische Feld des PCs für einen selbst ohne Wirkung ist, wenn der Fenster in der Seitenwand von einem weg zeigt, also Fenster in der linken Seitenwand, wie meistens und man selbst sitzt ca. 80 cm rechts vom Tower entfernt, dann müßte die Strahlung ja über eine Wand oder das deneben stehende PC-Gehäuse reflektiert werden um zu einem zurück zu kommen, oder?
> Wenn ich einen PC mit Seitenwand aus Stahlblech nehme, bleibt noch die Front, die bei 99,9% aller Gehäuse aus Plastik ist und keine metallischen Lüftergitter oder Laufwerksblenden für die leeren Slots mehr hat, die alten Gehäuse früher hatten sowas alles noch.



Die Seite aus Metall dürfte in der Tat extrem gut abschirmen. Was an Strahlung die andere Gehäuseseite durch das Fenster verlässt, trifft dich dabei zunächst nicht. Natürlich kann diese Strahlungt dich dann über Reflexionen dennoch treffen (wohl eher nicht an der Wand, andere Metallgegenstände eignen sich da besser und wirken wie kleine Antennen). Gleiches gilt für die Front: Auch dort kann Strahlung das Gehäuse verlassen und dich direkt oder über Reflexionen treffen.

Nun das große ABER:

Die Strahlung entsteht dort ja ungewollt und damit wohl nicht gezielt in eine Richtung. Ihre Intensität nimmt also schon beim Weg aus dem Gehäuse rapide ab (bei komplett gleichmäßiger Abstrahlung sogar mit dem Quadrat des Abstandes, deswegen ist so etwas wie Richtantennen überhaupt nötig). Jede Reflexion, ob an Wand oder Metallgegenstand, schwächt die Welle dann noch einmal weiter ab und nur ein Bruchteil des Bruchteils läuft dann noch in deine Richtung.

Meine Prognose lautet also, ohne es jemals nachgemessen zu haben, dass die Strahlungsbelastung durch ein offenes Seitenteil des PCs, was von dir wegzeigt, in der sonstigen Strahlenbelastung durch Mobilfunk und WLAN nicht einmal nachweisbar sein dürfte, da viel zu schwach.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Gut, danke Thomas für die ausführliche Erklärung! 

Ich hoffe das wirkt jetzt positiv auf mich, so daß ich mich wieder ein kriege und kommende Woche die ersten Teile bestelle und/oder schon abhole.

Übrigens, den Ryzen5-2600 boxed gibts jetzt ab ca. 135 Euro, ist das nicht der Wahnsinn, im positiven Sinne gesehen? 
Wenn ich etwa zwei Jahre zurück denke, was da ein gleichstarker Hexacore mit SMT gekostet hat...


----------



## onlygaming (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Andere AMD CPU´s allen voran die APU´s sind gestiegen.

Da muss nichts wirken man muss einfach kaufen wollen spätestens, nach Thomas_Idefix kleinem Exkurs in die Physik gibts da nichts mehr zu bereden, anderenfalls zieh bitte in ein eigenes Ökosystem und trag einen Alufolien Hut


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Nächstes Jahr denkst du das gleiche von den jetzigen CPUs.

Aber um mal auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen, welches Gehäuse wird es denn jetzt?


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Apropos Aluhut, der Tipp mit der Alufolie innen an Plastikteilen angebracht war durchaus ernst gemeint, falls du ohne nachgemessen zu haben immer noch nicht beruhigt bist. Alles, was elektrisch leitend ist, hält die Strahlung aus dem Innern ab. xD


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Momentan sieht es bezüglich Gehäuse nach dem Corsair Carbide 200R aus, weil es kein Fenster hat, ich muß da dann also auch nichts abdichten oder von mir weg zeigen lassen, weil es sehr gute Belüftungsmöglichkeiten bietet und zudem noch gut verfügbar und günstig ist, einziges Manko sind die an vielen Stellen nicht vorhandenen Staubfilter, aber die kann ich sicher irgendwie nachrüsten.

Das davor angedachte Thermaltake Core X31 TG hat zwar mehr Staubfilter und ermöglicht hinten einen 140mm-Lüfter, aber dafür hats halt das doofe Fenster und kostet fast das doppelte, wirklich viel schicker aussehen tut es dafür aber nicht, also warum dafür dann mehr Geld rauswerfen?


----------



## Schaffe89 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Also wenn jetzt kein guter Kaufzeitpunkt ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht.

2600 129,90 bei MF


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Bringt ihm nichts, er kauft nicht online.


----------



## Neppi88 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

@tim für mich ergibt das wenig Sinn. Du machst dir Sorgen zwecks Strahlungen (gut sei jedem überlassen), suchst ein Gehäuse ohne Glas mit bestmöglichen Material zur Abdichtung davor aber mit so vielen Öffnungen wie möglich für Lüfter.
Jedes Glas ist dichter wie ne Öffnung.

Wäre es dann nicht besser ein Gehäuse zu finden was immer mind. 1 Umweg pro ein/Ausgang hat, also wo die Strahlung mind. 2 mal abprallen muss um das ganze schwächer zu verlassen?
Luft kann ja auch um eine Kurve angesaugt werden.

Kann zu Not eine Zeichnung machen was ich meine fals es nicht zu verständlich ist.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Bitte nicht, sowas gibts aus gutem Grund erst recht nicht und dann kauft er nie was. 

Ein Metallgitter ist je nach Wellenlänge und Maschenbreite des Gitters ähnlich gut wie geschlossenes Metall.


----------



## Acoustico (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Bringt ihm nichts, er kauft nicht online.



Warum denn nicht? Also mir wäre es lieber von zu Hause zu bestellen als mich der ganzen Strahlung bei Media Markt auszusetzen. Stellt euch vor wie viele Vorführgeräte dort den ganzen Tag aktiv abstrahlen. Kriegen dort die Verkäufer eigentlich Gefahrenzuschlag?


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Acoustico , das mußte wohl wieder sein... zum einen gehe ich davon aus, daß die Komplett-PCs bei den Elektronikmärkten EMV(U)-geprüft sind, zum anderen sitzen die Verkäufter nicht den ganzen Tag ein paar cm vom Gehäuse entfernt, erstrecht nicht vor einer eventuellen Glas-Seitenwand. 



Neppi88 schrieb:


> @tim für mich ergibt das wenig Sinn. Du machst  dir Sorgen zwecks Strahlungen (gut sei jedem überlassen), suchst ein  Gehäuse ohne Glas mit bestmöglichen Material zur Abdichtung davor aber  mit so vielen Öffnungen wie möglich für Lüfter.
> Jedes Glas ist dichter wie ne Öffnung.



Interessanter Punkt, sofern das ernst gemeint war? 

Lüftergitter machen mir aber keine Sorge, damit lebe ich seit Jahrzehnten, aber ein Glas-Gehäuse hatte ich noch nie, da hab ich also keine Erfahrungswerte und ich hab auch noch nirgends gehört, das Glas EM-Wellen abschirmen kann, sofern es nicht irgendwie metallbedampft ist und ich denke, wenn es das wäre, könnte man nicht mehr richtig durchsehen.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Acoustico , das mußte wohl wieder sein... zum einen gehe ich davon aus, daß die Komplett-PCs bei den Elektronikmärkten EMV(U)-geprüft sind, zum anderen sitzen die Verkäufter nicht den ganzen Tag ein paar cm vom Gehäuse entfernt, erstrecht nicht vor einer eventuellen Glas-Seitenwand.


 
Also hilft dir der Glaube daran? Warum nicht einfach mal bei den Tatsachen bleiben, was du dir da vorstellst gibt es so nicht. Keiner misst Komplett PC's vorsorglich auf EMV. Da gibt's von jedem Hersteller einer Komponente eine Erklärung und fertig.


Beim nächsten mal Straßenbahn oder U-Bahn fahren aber den Aluhut nicht vergessen. Dort dürfte die Belastung deutlich größer sein.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach mal bei den Tatsachen bleiben, was du dir da vorstellst gibt es so nicht. Keiner misst Komplett PC's vorsorglich auf EMV. Da gibt's von jedem Hersteller einer Komponente eine Erklärung und fertig.



Du meinst also ernsthaft, das die großen PC-Hersteller wie z.B. Lenovo, Dell, HP, Acer usw. ihre Komplett-PCs keiner EMV(U)-Prüfung unterziehen? 
Hast du da Belege oder Beweise für?


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Dir scheint nicht ganz klar zu sein welchen Aufwand eine solche Messung macht. Warum sollte eine erneute Prüfung gemacht werden, wenn die Hersteller der Komponenten ihre Teile entsprechend prüfen und als unproblematisch kennzeichnen?

Außerdem ignorierst du wieder den Fakt, dass die Belastung für den Menschen unrelevant ist. Solche Test werden gemacht um Probleme mit anderen Systemen zu vermeiden. So eine Prüfung und entsprechende Optimierung macht für Massenware wie Dell PC's wenig Sinn. Schon eher wenn die Kiste von der NASA  auf den Mond geschossen wird.

Bevor ich dir Beweise, was es nicht gibt, zeig mir einfach eine EMV Messung eines beliebigen Dell PC's.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ....
> Gruß
> Tim



Tim so viele Themen zu einem einzigen Rechner wie viele sind es 73 oder 89?^^Das muss der Fantastischtste rechner sein den die Welt je gesehen hat..Problem ist er ist dann schon Stein Alt.

Mach dir keine Gedanken ob du etwas kaufst. Informiere dich einfach und KAUF! Hast du Überhaupt schon EIN teil gekauft? Ich glaube du möchtest dich einfach nur unterhalten über das was dich zurzeit beschäftigt/und was dich Interessiert! Und deshalb bist du nicht in einem Chat sondern in einem Hardware Forum. Tu mir einen gefallen
Bitte stelle dir einfach Deinen Rechner zusammen. Spiel damit ab und zu, arbeite,  Raus aus´em Keller spazieren Morgens u. Abends, leg dich ein paar Stunden in die gefärliche Sonne, mach Sport.
 Du steuerst deine eigenen Themen immer ins Absurde.

Natürlich *könnte *die Position von manchen Teilen zu messbar anderen Werten führen. Natürlich *kann* ein Gehäuse auch Kaputt gehen trotz das der Hersteller es Zertifiziert hat.
Ob ein etwas EMV Strahlt, ist in 1 Sek. rausgefunden. Ob die "etwaige Strahlung" unerwünscht ist endscheidet ein jeder selbst für sich.Dem Hersteller ist es nämlich egal, sie müssen nur!


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Hab ich gerade gefunden:
Elektrosmog abschirmen

Es gibt also doch viele, die sich sehr ausführlich damit beschäftigen und dort wird auch erwähnt, daß es Glas mit Edelmetallbedampfung gibt, warum also nicht sowas in PC-Gehäusen einsetzen, oder vielleicht wird das auch eingesetzt und wir wissen es nur nicht, weil die Hersteller damit nicht werben, weil es eben kein Schwein zu interessieren scheint?


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



			
				Bäckerblume schrieb:
			
		

> Ab einem Wechsel von 30.000-mal und mehr kommt es zu Hochfrequenz, hierbei treten die Elektronen auch aus dem Leiter heraus – es entsteht Strahlung.



Alleine das ist schon großer Unsinn, die Elektronen gehen nirgendwohin. Elektromagnetische Wechselfelfer ENTSTEHEN durch bewegte Ladungen, SIND aber keine bewegten Ladungen. Wer das durcheinanderwirft, sollte sich vielleicht nicht mit den Auswirkungen von etwas befassen, was er nicht mal verstanden hat.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es gibt also doch viele, die sich sehr ausführlich damit beschäftigen und dort wird auch erwähnt, daß es Glas mit Edelmetallbedampfung gibt, warum also nicht sowas in PC-Gehäusen einsetzen, oder vielleicht wird das auch eingesetzt und wir wissen es nur nicht, weil die Hersteller damit nicht werben, weil es eben kein Schwein zu interessieren scheint?



Das ist eine Seite für Wohnungsbau, wie viel Ahnung die von Physik haben, habe ich ja schon erläutert. Und selbst dann geht es da um Abschirmung nach außen (also z.B. zum Mobilfunkmast auf dem Dach, der über hunderte Meter oder sogar Kilometer in alle Richtungen senden soll, da haut der 1/r^2-Zusammenhang richtig rein), die Strahlungsintensität in dessen Nähe wirst du ja hoffentlich nicht für deinen PC erwarten...

Damit wirbt niemand, weil es im Normalfall (aus gutem Grund) schlicht niemanden interessiert. Bedenken kann man gerade bei hohen Feldstärken oder extrem hochfrequenter Strahlung (jenseits des sichtbaren Bereichs) immer haben, aber viel zu häufig wird einfach nur Panik gemacht, ohne irgendeine Ahnung davon zu haben.


----------



## Abductee (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Metallbedampfte Fenster in Gebäuden sind super, da glüht das Handy anschließend weil es krampfhaft einen Sendemasten sucht.
Das ist abgesehen von der geblockten Wärmestrahlung eine furchtbare Verkaufsente.
So was sollte man nur machen wenn man kein Mobiltelefon nutzt. Macht man das bei den Innenwänden auch noch kann man sich auch vom WLAN verabschieden.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Naja, zur flachen Erde, Echsenmenschen und Mondnazis findet man auch allerhand Leute im Netz die sich mit so was beschäftigen. 

UND NOCHMAL: 

ES INTERESSIERT KEIN SCHWEIN WEIL ES UNRELEVANT IST.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ok gut, dann wieder etwas konkreter, zum Corsair Carbide 200R, läßt sich da der untere HD-Käfig heraus nehmen, weiß das jemand? 
Bekommt man für das Gehäuse Staubfilter nachbestellt, oder kann man sich diese sebst zurecht schneiden? Wichtig wäre unten für den Bodenlüfter und oben für die Deckellüfter.


----------



## onlygaming (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich möchte noch kurz an die Leute Gedenken die Schmerzen wegen Strahlung eines Handymastens haben....... Der nicht in Betrieb war. 

Nicht das sich Tim die Schmerzen selber herbeiführt. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch kurz an die Leute Gedenken die Schmerzen wegen Strahlung eines Handymastens haben....... Der nicht in Betrieb war.
> 
> Nicht das sich Tim die Schmerzen selber herbeiführt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk



Nun in gewisser Weise passiert dass doch in über 4000 Beiträgen, vielleicht ein Hilferuf?


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Kommt nun auch noch was zum Thema hier? 

Mal angenommen ich nehme das Corsair Carbide 200R, bei einigen Händlern steht eine maximale CPU-Kühlerhöhe von nur 160mm, bei Corsair selbst steht aber 165mm, was stimmt nun? 
Ich will ja den Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4 nutzen, der ist angeblich mit Lüfter 158mm hoch, nur mal angenommen das Gehäuse würde wirklich nur 160mm Höhe erlauben, kann man sich dann fest darauf verlassen, das die 2mm Spielraum reichen und nicht irgendwelche Nachteile haben werden?

Zu Kühlung, ich würde die mitgelieferten zwei 120mm-Lüfter sofort raus werfen und stattdessen zwei Bequiet Silent Wings 3 PWM verbauen, vorne einen ansaugend und hinten einen absaugend, dazu zwei weitere 140mm Bequiet Silent Wings 3 PWM im Deckel absaugend verbauen, damit sollten die VRMs genug Luftbewegung bekommen.
Oder wäre das schon übertrieben bei meiner Hardware?

Ich überlege sogar noch unten im Boden einen weiteren 140mm Silent Wings 3 zu installieren, der dann direkt zur Grafikkarte pustet, bringt sowas nochmals niedrigere GPU-Temperaturen, oder lohnt das nicht?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich überlege sogar noch unten im Boden einen weiteren 140mm Silent Wings 3 zu installieren, der dann direkt zur Grafikkarte pustet, bringt sowas nochmals niedrigere GPU-Temperaturen, oder lohnt das nicht?


Schaden tut's nicht aber wie viel Grad es dir bringt 2-3 vielleicht.


----------



## NuVirus (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich würde die Lüfter in der Front ausnutzen und ggf. langsam drehen lassen, Frischluft für die Grafikkarte und CPU ist halt wichtig.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Darum hatte ich ja auch geplant, einen 120mm-Frontlüfter ansaugend zu montieren und einen 140mm-Lüfter ansaugend im Boden noch dazu.
Und der Noctua NH U12S paßt auf jedenfall ins Corsair Carbide 200R?


----------



## NuVirus (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Also ich persönlich würde nen Gehäuse das vorne keine 2 Lüfter rein kriegt für nen Gaming PC nicht in Betracht ziehen, unten sagt man das mehr Staub meist eingezogen wird.


----------



## blautemple (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Schaden tut's nicht aber wie viel Grad es dir bringt 2-3 vielleicht.



Ich wäre schon überrascht wenn ein Lüfter im Boden überhaupt einen messbaren Unterschied bringt...
Selbst die Lüfter im Deckel sind bei der Hardware praktisch nutzlos, einfach einen einblasend in die Front und einer ausblasend nach hinten. Mehr braucht es nicht


----------



## LastManStanding (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kommt nun auch noch was zum Thema hier?
> 
> Mal angenommen ich nehme das Corsair Carbide 200R, bei einigen Händlern steht eine maximale CPU-Kühlerhöhe von nur 160mm, bei Corsair selbst steht aber 165mm, was stimmt nun?
> Ich will ja den Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4 nutzen, der ist angeblich mit Lüfter 158mm hoch, nur mal angenommen das Gehäuse würde wirklich nur 160mm Höhe erlauben, kann man sich dann fest darauf verlassen, das die 2mm Spielraum reichen und nicht irgendwelche Nachteile haben werden?
> ...



Nur mal angenommen..es könnte ja..vielleicht ist es so.. Mal angenommen ich kaufe es...mal angenommen beim Händler steht das und im internet das...Ich will ja den Kühler! angeblicht ist der ja...
Merkst du das eingentlich^^ selbst?? Theorie, Theorie, Warscheinlichkeiten...Du musst doch mal irgendetwas eigenständig endscheiden können Junge.? Es ist ja in jedem Thread so..

Wenn der Lüfter direkt zu pustet kann das einen Unterschied bringen. Wenn er einfach nur nebenher pustet ehr weniger. Da die Grafikkarte aber oft nicht direkt gegenüber oder eben Diagonal(bei Custom mit offener Kühlung) von hinten ausgerichtet zu einem Lüfter Platz ist, bringt es meist nix.
Wenn ich meinen Papst 30V Lüfter auf meine Ti Richte hat sie unter 100% last bei 150% Power Target Maximal unter 60°C (ohne 77-78°C) also es bringt sicher was nur es muss ausreichend Luft auch die Karte erreichen


----------



## NuVirus (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Mal noch ein anderer Vorschlag, hast du dir mal das folgende Gehäuse angesehen?
Fractal Design Meshify C ab €' '70,91 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Blackout27 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Mal noch ein anderer Vorschlag, hast du dir mal das folgende Gehäuse angesehen?
> Fractal Design Meshify C ab €'*'70,91 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Dieses kann ich auch empfehlen da ich das Gehäuse selbst besitze  Vorne 2x140mm Lüfter und hinten 1x120mm Lüfter. Mehr braucht es nicht um eine GTX1080ti Founders Edition und einen Ryzen 2600X leise und ausreichend zu kühlen 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darum hatte ich ja auch geplant, einen 120mm-Frontlüfter ansaugend zu montieren und einen 140mm-Lüfter ansaugend im Boden noch dazu.
> Und der Noctua NH U12S paßt auf jedenfall ins Corsair Carbide 200R?



Schreib am besten den Hersteller direkt an und stell dort deine produktspezifischen Fragen. Hier wird dir niemand alle davon ausreichend beantworten können.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Schreib am besten den Hersteller direkt an und stell dort deine produktspezifischen Fragen. Hier wird dir niemand alle davon ausreichend beantworten können.


Doch, man muss nur mal kurz auf die Herstellerseiten gehen und dann ist das in einer Minute abgeklärt.
Gehäuse maximale CPU Höhe: 165mm https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...ries™-200R-ATX-Kompaktgehäuse/p/CC-9011023-WW
Kühler maximale Höhe: 158mm NH-U12S


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Das Fractal Design Meshify C ist aber auch schallgedämmt, zumindest mal die Front.
Außerdem gefällt mir diese verbeulte Optik der Front nicht. Könnte ich mit der Dämmung leben, würde ich einfach das Define R5 nehmen, abgesehen von der Dämmung finde ich ist daß das perfekte Gehäuse vom Aufbau her.


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Also ich sehe nur das in der Front Staubfilter sind und gerade da sind die wichtig.


----------



## Neppi88 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Nuvu das vorne ist eine Dämmmatte(in der Tür). Das Gitter vor dem Lüfter (herausnehmbar und damit auch leicht zu säubern) ist für eine gewisse Größe von Staub und Partikel.

Die Luft wird durch Seitengitter am Gehäuse (nicht an der Tür) angesaugt.

@Tim ich als Besitzer so eines Gehäuses finde es toll das dir so ein gefällt. Vorallem von dir.


----------



## Venom89 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Könnte ich mit der Dämmung leben, würde ich einfach das Define R5 nehmen,



Also kannst du nicht mit der Dämmung leben? 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> abgesehen von der Dämmung finde ich ist daß das perfekte Gehäuse vom Aufbau her.



Dann entferne die Dämmung doch einfach!
Du hast Probleme...


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Abgesehen davon, dass eh niemand versteht, warum er partout keine Dämmung haben will, klingt die Idee nicht mal schlecht. Ich habe es bei meinem Define R4 zwar noch nie versucht, aber vielleicht kriegt man die mit einem Kratzer oder ähnlichem relativ einfach runter von den Seitenteilen.


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Also das die Dämmung sich entfernen läßt glaub ich kaum, zumindest nicht mit gewöhnlichen Hausmittel. Ich kann mir schon das Ergebnis vorstellen, wenn ich versuchen würde die Dämmung zu entfernen: teils ab, teils noch drann, da wo sie ab ist, sind heftige Kleberückstände am Metall, Blech teils verkratzt, falls ich es mit einem Schaber versucht hätte und viele Stunden Zeit sinnlos in den Wind geschossen... 

Das Fractal Design Meshify C ist anscheinend ja auch gedämmt, zumindest die Front sieht mir so aus und bei einem Händler steht es auch dabei "gedämmt".
Habe mir vorhin dieses nicht enden wollende Video zum Meshify angeschaut (obwohl ich ja laut einiger hier angeblich Google nicht nutzen kann  ):
YouTube 

Ich find es recht eng in dem Teil, auch hat es mir zu wenig Lautwerksplätze, denn mir gefällt dieser dreifache Träger hinten am Mainboardtray nicht, könnte sich Wärme vom Sockel hinter stauen, oder?
Den Bodenlüfterplatz hab ich auch nicht gefunden, den kann man vermutlich nur nutzen, wenn man diese Netzteilabdeckung und den Käfig vorne für entfernt. 
Den Netzteiltunnel finde ich störend, erschwert die Montage und verhindert die Nutzung eines Bodenlüfters.
Die knitterige Front gefällt mir optisch nicht so recht, warum haben sie die nicht sauber und gerade gemacht... 

Gut finde ich aber wohl die Verarbeitung an sich und die gummierten Kabeldruchführungen, ebenso das vorne zwei 140mm Lüfter rein passen und durch die fehlenden Laufwerkskäfige und die kompakten Abmessungen des Gehäuses dichter an der Grafikkarte und CPU-Kühler drann sind und diese so noch besser bepusten können.

Würdet ihr denn sagen, daß das Meshify C hochwertiger verarbeitet und insgesamt besser ist als das Corsair Carbide 200R, jetzt mal abgesehen von den Staubfiltern?


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: GehÃ¤usewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich hab das 200R vor 2 Jahren oder so mal verbaut bei nem office System, hat mir im Vergleich zum Fractal Define XL R2 (großes R4) von der Qualität her nicht so überzeugend in Erinnerung. 
Ich würde auf jedenfall schauen das die Staubfilter dabei sind an den wichtigen Stellen würde da nichts extra nachrüsten wollen.

Das 200R hat halt kaum Lüfter in der Front, mit genug  2 oder besser gleich 3 kannst dir den Bodenlüfter halt sparen.

Ansonsten vll doch das hier:
PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro Midi-Tower - schwarz

Und falls da wieder was nicht passt, du wirst bei deinen Ansprüchen nicht das perfekte Gehäuse finden, falls du das unbedingt willst musst du wohl Selbstbau betreiben oder ein gutes Kaufen das du ordentlich modifizierst nach deinen Wünschen.


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Selber bauen wäre mir am liebsten, wobei ich es nicht bauen könnte, sondern lediglich die Entwürfe erstellen würde, und eine Fachfirma mit entsprechenden Maschinen müßte es dann danach bauen...
Schöner Traum, aber sicherlich nicht realisierbar und dazu wahnsinnig teuer.

Erstmal muß ich mit Kompromissen leben und das Corsair Carbide 200R wäre so einer. Dafür das es nicht perfekt ist, kostet es wenigstens auch nicht viel und man hat sehr viele Möglichkeiten es passend zu machen, vorallem was die Lüfterplätze angeht.

Das Phanteks hatte ich auch lange auf meiner Einkaufsliste, aber irgendwie konnte mich das nie so recht begeistern, weder von der Optik, noch von den Optionen, zudem sieht es für mich danach aus, als ob da der Deckel auch aus Plastik wäre, ähnlich wie bei meinem Coolermaster CM 690 III was anscheinend über das gleiche Deckelgitter im Plastikrahmen zu verfügen scheint.
Ich möchte schon einen Gehäusedeckel, der ein Stück mit dem restlichen Case und komplett aus Blech oder Alu ist, abgesehen vom Staubfilter, beim Corsair scheint mir das der Fall zu sein.


----------



## Venom89 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Es gibt sowas wie Lösemittel, damit kannst du Klebe Rückstände einfach entfernen. Toll oder? 

Hier hast kannst du dich austoben.

Custom Computer Cases | Best Computer Cases | Computer Tower Cases - CaseLabs


----------



## onlygaming (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Sprengt den Preisrahmen sicher DEZENT


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Also natürlich sprengt das den Preisrahmen und ich hab da auch nicht genug Möglichkeiten mich auszutoben gefunden, aber schlecht ist die Seite schonmal nicht.

Ich habe aber nochmal zum FD Meshify C recharchiert, es scheint doch nicht gedämmt zu sein, also wäre es nach wie vor eine Option.
Aber kann mir jemand die Fragen beantworten, ob sich dieser unpraktische Netzteiltunnel entfernen läßt?

Falls nein, wozu hat es dann einen Platz im Boden für einen Lüfter, wenn der Netzteiltunnel drüber ist?
Oder soll die Luft den Netzteiltunnel belüften und dann aus den Lüftungsschlitzen direkt überm Netzteil in den oberen Raum entweichen?

Was mir gut am Meshify C gefällt sind:
* die soliden Seitenteile, 
* die kompakten Abmessungen,
* das vorne 3 Frontlüfter montiert werden können,
* das es keine 5,25" Slots mehr gibt, denn ich will eh kein optisches Laufwerk einbauen (und hoffe mal, das ein USB-Blueray-Brenner auch dafür taugt davon zu booten und Windows zu installieren usw.?).

Was mir etwas kopfzerbrechen macht ist noch:
* die Sorge, daß das Netzteil da unten in dem Tunnel zu warm wird, vorallem weil es auch mit der Unterseite sehr dicht auf dem Gehäuseboden auf liegt, die Füße sind nicht sehr hoch und das Wabengitter unterhalb des Netzteils im Gehäuseboden könnte für meinen Geschmack etwas grobmaschiger und zu den Seiten noch weiter ausufernd sein,
* das die Montage durch den blöden Netzteiltunnel so erschwert wird (wer denkt sich nur sowas aus? , wäre ich Gehäusedesigner geworden, würden vermutlich alle anderen Gehäusefirmen ums überleben zu kämpfen haben, so super würden meine Gehäuse werden, vorallem extrem EMV-konform und trotzdem mit extrem guter Belüftung und natürlich super schick und extrem stabil! ),
* das der Bodenlüfter nicht einbaubar ist, wenn der Laufwerkskäfig unten drinn sitzt und wenn er raus ist stört oben der Netzteiltunnen den Luftfluss zu den Grafikkartenlüftern,
* das seltsam verknitterte Frontdesign,
* das hinten kein 140mm Lüfter einbaubar ist (ist mir unbegreiflich bei einem hochwertigen und teuren Gehäuse in der heutigen Zeit ),
* das die Front nicht komplett aus Metall besteht und ohne Plastik dazwischen mit dem Korpus verbunden ist (wegen EMV! ),
* das es das Gehäuse nicht komplett in weiß gibt, also Metallteile und Meshteile,
* diese seltsame abnehmbare 2,5" SSD Halterung hinterm Mainboardtray.


----------



## Blackout27 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Also natürlich sprengt das den Preisrahmen und ich hab da auch nicht genug Möglichkeiten mich auszutoben gefunden, aber schlecht ist die Seite schonmal nicht.
> 
> Ich habe aber nochmal zum FD Meshify C recharchiert, es scheint doch nicht gedämmt zu sein, also wäre es nach wie vor eine Option.
> Aber kann mir jemand die Fragen beantworten, ob sich dieser unpraktische Netzteiltunnel entfernen läßt?
> ...



Also:

- Die Front ist im großen und ganzen eben, bei Lichteinfall erkennt man dann dieses Muster. Mit der Hand fühlt man ebenfalls die leichten Vertiefungen, mir gefällt das Design sehr gut und wirkt Schlicht und Edel
- bei dem Gehäuse benötigst du keinen Lüfter am Boden (außer ggf bei Wasserkühlung)
- Netzteil bleibt sehr kühl und bekommt genügend Luft
- Einbau von Komponenten inkl. Netzteilverkabelung sehr gut. Überall ist ausreichend Platz für die Hände.
- Gehäuse ist nicht komplett aus Metall siehe Preis. Dann solltest du dir ein Gehäuse in Richtung 150€+ aussuchen
- 120mm Lüfter hinten reicht völlig um die Abwärme leise aus dem Gehäuse zu transportieren (siehe Abmessung vom Gehäuse, anderfalls größeres Gehäuse suchen wo ein 140er hinten passt)
- die SSD Halterung hinter dem Mainboard kannst du bei Bedarf entfernen, ich benutze diese und bin damit sehr zufrieden (Wärmestau entsteht nicht auf der Rückseite)

Fazit: 
Bis auf die Tatsache das es das Gehäuse nicht in Weiß gibt und für den Preis man kein 100% Alucase erwarten kann sind deine Bedenken widerlegt. Ich kann mein PC leise und Kühl Betrieben und ich habe eine GTX1080ti verbaut. Deine GTX1060 wird darin förmlich zittern vor Kälte. Der Ryzen 2600X wird OC ebenfalls keine 60°C warm beim spielen (Prime 95 max. 73°C). Mit dem Gehäuse machst du definitiv nichts verkehrt. Der Preis ist zudem Fair. Ansonsten schau dir Lian Li Gehäuse an wenn du mehr Qualität möchtest. Sollte dir das Design nicht gefallen scheidet das Gehäuse natürlich aus.

Grüße


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was mir etwas kopfzerbrechen macht ist noch:
> * die Sorge, daß das Netzteil da unten in dem Tunnel zu warm wird, vorallem weil es auch mit der Unterseite sehr dicht auf dem Gehäuseboden auf liegt, die Füße sind nicht sehr hoch und das Wabengitter unterhalb des Netzteils im Gehäuseboden könnte für meinen Geschmack etwas grobmaschiger und zu den Seiten noch weiter ausufernd sein,



Das Netzteil saugt Frischluft von unten an und pustet sie hinten wieder raus, entkoppelt vom Kühlkreislauf des Rest-PCs. Dem dürfte eine Metallabdeckung drüber herzlich egal sein.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> * das die Montage durch den blöden Netzteiltunnel so erschwert wird (wer denkt sich nur sowas aus? , wäre ich Gehäusedesigner geworden, würden vermutlich alle anderen Gehäusefirmen ums überleben zu kämpfen haben, so super würden meine Gehäuse werden, vorallem extrem EMV-konform und trotzdem mit extrem guter Belüftung und natürlich super schick und extrem stabil! ),



Die Montage von was wird dadurch erschwert?
Mir kommt das Grausen, wenn ich daran denke, wie du komplett ohne Erfahrung im PC-Bau ein Gehäuse designen würdest. Vermutlich aus Schaumstoff und mit Metallkern, um jegliche Beschädigungsgefahr durch unsachgemäßen Einbau von vorneherein zu minimieren und einen Faradayschen Käfig zu erhalten.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> * das der Bodenlüfter nicht einbaubar ist, wenn der Laufwerkskäfig unten drinn sitzt und wenn er raus ist stört oben der Netzteiltunnen den Luftfluss zu den Grafikkartenlüftern,


Unter der Netzteilabdeckung einen Lüfter zu verbauen, kommt mir reichlich dämlich vor. Ob dieser überhaupt nötig wäre, ist eine andere Frage.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> * das hinten kein 140mm Lüfter einbaubar ist (ist mir unbegreiflich bei einem hochwertigen und teuren Gehäuse in der heutigen Zeit ),



Ob das einen wie auch immer gearteten Unterschied macht, sei ebenfalls mal dahingestellt.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> * diese seltsame abnehmbare 2,5" SSD Halterung hinterm Mainboardtray.



...die die Montage von 2,5-Zoll Laufwerken noch einfacher machen, den Laufwerkskäfig komplett ersetzen und damit die Luftzufuhr verbessern sowie Kabelsalat zu Mainboard und Netzteil reduzieren kann? Und die sich jederzeit mit zwei Handgriffen entfernen lässt?
Die ist in der Tat sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> * das es keine 5,25" Slots mehr gibt, denn ich will eh kein optisches Laufwerk einbauen (und hoffe mal, das ein USB-Blueray-Brenner auch dafür taugt davon zu booten und Windows zu installieren usw.?).
> *ich hab Win10 noch nie mit DVD installiert immer USB-Stick - einfach runterladen und erstellen *
> 
> Was mir etwas kopfzerbrechen macht ist noch:
> ...



Hab oben mal was dazu geschrieben in Fett, auf mich macht das Fractal nen wesentlich besseren Eindruck- hab selbst ein anderes Fractal nen wesentlich besseren Eindruck als das billige Corsair - hab das mal in nem Office PC verbaut da war das mal günstig zu haben für nen höherpreisigen Gaming PC würde ich das nicht nehmen hat auf mich nicht den wertigsten Eindruck hinterlassen für Office aber vollkommen ausreichend.

Falls du zu dem Phanteks noch was besonderes Wissen willst, könte es mir im notfall mal in Natura ansehen - hat mein Bruder.


----------



## Blackout27 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



NuVirus schrieb:


> auf mich macht das Fractal nen wesentlich besseren Eindruck- hab selbst ein anderes Fractal nen wesentlich besseren Eindruck als das billige Corsair



Kann ich so bestätigen. Hatte bisher 3x Corsair und bin danach zum Fractal Lager gewechselt. Hatte bisher 2x Fractal und alle waren super verarbeitet und preislich fair aufgestellt zum gebotenen. Ich persönlich kaufe mir auch kein Corsair Gehäuse mehr, viel zu billig verarbeitet für den aufgerufenen Preis.

Grüße und gute Nacht


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass er mit einem der genannten Gehäuse zufrieden sein wird. Dafür sind es zu viele Kleinigkeiten, die einmal mehr angeblich nicht passen.

Vielleicht kann dir jemand dabei helfen oder zumindest Erfahrungen liefern, wie man eine Dämmmatte von der Gehäusewand entfernt. Das scheint mir in dem Fall trotz der eingeschränkten Sinnhaftigkeit noch als der beste Weg.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich hatte zwar noch nicht viele Corsair Gehäuse, aber qualitativ sind da Fractal Design und Phanteks ne Ecke besser.
Warum nicht gleich nen Lian Li?


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ok gut, danke für die Ratschläge, ich zitiere mal nicht jeden einzelnd, wird sonst zu viel hier und zu unübersichtlich, nur soviel dazu:

@thehate91
Da du das Gehäuse ja selbst nutzt und daher anscheinend einiges an Erfahrung damit hast, sind deine Erklärungen für mich sehr hilfreich und ermutigend, es weit oben auf meine Einkaufsliste zu setzen.

Dennoch wird nicht erklärt, warum unten im Boden ein 120mm-Lüfterplatz vorhanden ist, der sogar einen Staubfilter hat, wenn dieser nur in den Netzteiltunnel rein pusten würde...?
Ebenfalls nicht, ob man den Netzteiltunnel ausbauen könnte, ohne die Gehäusestabilität zu reduzieren?

Da mir aber Qualität sehr wichtig ist und das Gehäuse vorne wenigstens größtenteils Mesh aus Metall zu haben scheint, wohingegen mein bisheriger Favorit das Corsair Carbide 200R anscheinend die gesamte Front aus Plastik hat, ist das Meshify jetzt am 200R erstmal vorbei gezogen in meiner Hirarchie, vielleicht wird es dies ja echt werden.

Ich würde dann wahrscheinlich aber gleich vier 140mm Bequiet Silent Wings 3 PWM kaufen, zwei für die Front und zwei für den Deckel, vorne natürlich ansaugend, und oben raus blasend und hoffen daß der hintere 120mm Fractal-Lüfter leise und trotzdem leistungstark ist, ansonsten diesen auch gleich gegen einen BQ Silent Wings 3 austauschen.
Ist der verbaute Fractal-Lüfter PWM-gesteuert?

Als weitergehende Frage, kann ich eigentlich überhaupt 5 Gehäuselüfter über PWM am Asrock X470 Taichi anschließen und gut regeln lassen ohne die Lüfteranschlüsse durch Doppelbelegungen eventuell zu überlasten?

@Thomas_Idefix
Schade, daß du mir so wenig zu traust und das Bischen Satire in meiner längeren Ausführung anscheinend als Unvermögen meinerseits deutest.
Aber jetzt ernsthaft, wenn ich ein Gehäuse nach meinen Vorstellungen entwerfen und bauen lassen könnte, würde das alles übertreffen, was ich in mehreren Jahren Suche nach dem für mich perfekten Gehäuse gefunden habe, allerdings wäre es dann für meine Verhältnisse perfekt, jemand anderes würde vielleicht etwas vermissen oder übertrieben finden, vorallem wäre das Gewicht ein Problem, denn unter 25 kg würde das vermutlich bei meinen Qualitätsvorstellungen nicht klappen, außer es wäre ein Vollalugehäuse, aber Alu ist halt weniger stabil als Stahlblech und muß dafür dicker sein und ist trotzdem noch weniger stabil.

Damit ich nicht nur drumm herum rede, ich würde es so konstruieren:
* Komplett aus gebürstetem Edelstahl, inklusive Front und Deckel, alles EMV-konform miteinander fest verbunden (ohne Lackschichten dazwischen), die Teile die man abnehmen muß, würden stabil verschraubbar sein, notfalls mit geringer Überlappung.
* Materialstärke überall mindestens 1mm.
* Lüfter: hinten 1x 140mm, vorne bis zu 3x 140mm, unten 2x 140mm, oben 3x 140mm, vorne und oben würden sich anstelle der 140mm-Lüfter auch jeweils 2x 200mm installieren lassen.
* Lüftergitter sehr offen, vielleicht so wie Lian Li, also angeschraubte Gitter aus dickem verchromten Draht, für beste Luftzirkulation, falls das meinen EMV-Ansprüchen nicht gerecht wird, als weitmaschiges Mesh.
* Hohe Gehäusefüße mit sehr aufwändiger Entkoppelung, ggf. mehrschichtiges Gummi, damit das Gehäuse sehr weich steht.
* Netzteil hinten unten und ebenfalls auf hohen gummibeschichteten Füßen montiert, aber so daß die gesamte Lüfterfläche eine 140mm-Netzteillüfters komplett frei ist, also nirgends von den 4 Füßen überdeckt wird.
* Unterm Netzteil im Gehäuseboden nur ein verschraubtes Lüftergitter, eben für bestmögliche Luftzirkulation.
* Unten, vorne und oben wirklich wirkungsvolle Staubfilter, die zudem leicht zu entnehmen sind und sich gut zu reinigen lassen.
* Laufwerksschächte und Käfige alle demontiertbar
* Alle Laufwerksblenden aus Metall und EMV-konform und wiederverwendbar, falls man das Laufwerk wieder ausgebaut hat.
* In der linken Seitenwand wahlweise ein Fenster aus Hartglas mit wirkungsvoller Metallbeschichtung, oder eine geschlossene Stahlwand mit herausnehmbarer Klappe für zwei 140mm Seitenwandlüfter.
* Gehäusebreite so, daß sich CPU-Kühler bis mindestens 20cm Höhe problemlos verbauen lassen, selbst wenn noch dazu ein Seitenwandlüfter montiert wird, hinterm Mainboardtray ebenfalls sehr üppig viel Platz, damit dort notfalls sogar 3,5" Festplatten montiert werden können und trotzdem noch mehr als genug Platz für dicke Kabelstränge bleibt, selbst wenn sich diese überkreuzen.
* Mainboardtray natürlich mit Aussparung für die Backplates und der gesamte Tray nach hinten herausziehbar, so daß man vieles außerhalb des Gehäuses montieren kann.
* Super beschriftete Gehäuseanschlüsse mit +- auf jedem Stecker.
* Vorne 6x USB 3.0 oder 3.1 und 1x Firewire oder 1x Thunderbold-Anschluß
* Power- und Reset-Knöpfe auch aus Edelstahl
* CPU-Kühler- und Grafikkartenstütze

Hab bestimmt noch irgendetwas vergessen, aber so ungefähr würde es werden.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Wenn du ein passives Netzteil nutzt, sollte da ein Lüfter rein.
Auch bei semipassiven kann es nicht schaden.

Zum Case:
Cooler Master MasterCase H500M grau ab €' '181,65 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Das sollte dem recht nahe kommen.
Btw, dein Wunschgehäuse als Einzelanfertigung liegt bestimmt bei 1000€ +-


----------



## Blackout27 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

@ Tim
Du kannst ein Teil vom Netzteiltunnel ganz einfach abnehmen und so ein zusätzlichen Lüfter am Boden montieren. Siehe mein Bild da erkennt man diese Abdeckung.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=996046&d=1525039262

Ich bin aber bisher davon ausgegangen das man diese nur entfernt wenn man vorne ein 240/280mm Radiator befestigen möchte. Meine Empfehlung, vorne zwei 140mm Lüfter, hinten einen 120mm Lüfter und bei Bedarf oben am Deckel noch ein 120/140mm Lüfter (über dem CPU Kühler). So wollte ich es ursprünglich auch machen aber der Lüfter am Deckel ist in meinem Augen nicht nötig. Ob die mitgelieferten Lüfter PWN gesteuert sind kann ich leider nicht sagen. Habe alle sofort gegen be quiet Modelle ausgetauscht ^^


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

@thehate91

Auf der Abbildung kann ich leider nicht erkennen, welcher Teil des Netzteiltunnels entfernt ist, ich sehe nur die Lüftungsschlitze im Bereich direkt über dem Netzteil oder meintest Du diesen Bereich?
Ich sehe auch eine Einkerbung im vorderen Bereich des Netzteiltunnels, der aber geschlossen ist, läßt sich hier eine Platte heraus nehmen?

Aber ich glaube bei dem Gehäuse würde ich auch auf den Bodenlüfter (erstmal) verzichten und vorne zwei 140mm ansaugend einbauen, hinten einen guten 120mm absaugend und oben im Deckel auch erstmal nur einen 140mm absaugend. Denn wenn man oben 2x 140mm und in der Front ebenfalls 2x 140mm einbaut, berühren sich ja fast die Ecken der Lüfterrahmen, der vordere pustet dann ins Gehäuse in der obere gleich wieder raus, da kommt die kühle Luft dann teils eventuell gar nicht bis zum CPU-Kühler und wird davor schon nach oben hin verwirbelt.
Insgesamt nur 4 Lüfter haben auch den Vorteil, daß man diese einfacher steuern kann und keine Probleme mit Lüfteranschlüssen auf dem Board bekommen, ist also wohl wirklich die beste und auch ausreichende Lösung für dieses Gehäuse.
Wenn Du deine GTX 1080 Ti auf diese Weise sehr kühl halten kannst und ebenso die CPU überdurchschnittlich kühl bleibt, werden meine GTX 1060 und der geplante Ryzen 2600 @ Stock vermutlich das frieren bekommen.


----------



## Blackout27 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> @thehate91
> 
> Auf der Abbildung kann ich leider nicht erkennen, welcher Teil des Netzteiltunnels entfernt ist, ich sehe nur die Lüftungsschlitze im Bereich direkt über dem Netzteil oder meintest Du diesen Bereich?
> Ich sehe auch eine Einkerbung im vorderen Bereich des Netzteiltunnels, der aber geschlossen ist, läßt sich hier eine Platte heraus nehmen?
> ...



Vorne rechts im Bild ist eine Abdeckung die man einfach entfernen kann (rechts vom Netzteil Richtung Gehäusefront). Wie bereits geschrieben rein von der Belüftung machst du mit dem Gehäuse nichts verkehrt. Deine Planung zu dem Gehäuse passt sehr gut. Wahrscheinlich baue ich jetzt auch noch einen 140er am Deckel ein. Bekomme irgendwie Lust darauf   

Ich habe das Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster da es zum Kaufzeitpunkt leider nur dieses gab. Heute würde ich auch das ohne Seitenfester kaufen obwohl es schon sehr schick aussieht da das Glas abgedunkelt ist


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

@thehate91
Gut danke, ich glaub dann kauf ich das Meshify C, scheint für mich momentan die beste Lösung zu sein und vorallem nimmt es nicht so unnötig viel Platz weg! 

Warum würdest du denn jetzt die Version ohne Fenster bevorzugen, auch wegen EMV(U), oder hat das andere Gründe?


----------



## Venom89 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Warum würdest du denn jetzt die Version ohne Fenster bevorzugen, auch wegen EMV(U), oder hat das andere Gründe?



Wegen EMV!!!! Ganz bestimmt


----------



## Blackout27 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> @thehate91
> Gut danke, ich glaub dann kauf ich das Meshify C, scheint für mich momentan die beste Lösung zu sein und vorallem nimmt es nicht so unnötig viel Platz weg!
> 
> Warum würdest du denn jetzt die Version ohne Fenster bevorzugen, auch wegen EMV(U), oder hat das andere Gründe?



Weil ich keinen großen Wert auf ein Sichtfenster lege. Mein PC muss auch nicht wie ein Weihnachtsbaum leuchten. Zudem steht mein PC links von mir an der Wand sodass man kaum in das Fenster schauen kann. 
Ich muss aber zugeben, das ein abgedunkeltes Seitenteil in Verbindung des beleuchteten Nivdia Schriftzugs super ausschaut. Daher bin ich letztendlich trotzdem noch sehr zufrieden mit der Version


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Gut, ich glaube ich bestell das Meshify C jetzt die Tage mal.

Kann man eigentlich bei einem vollmodularen NT den P4/P8-Stecker und den dicken ATX-Stecker schon anstecken, wenn das Board noch auf dem Tisch liegt und es dann erst ins Gehäuse einbauen?
Ich stelle mir das viel bequemer so vor und so könnte ich mit den Finger beim Festdrücken dieser meist sehr widerspenstigen Stecker unterm Board gegen drücken und so verhindern das sich das Board so weit durchbiegt.

Außerdem hat das X470 Taichi glaub ich P4 und P8 und dann noch einen daneben, kann ich den frei lassen und nur den P4 und P8 ran stecken?


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Sind wir schon wieder beim glauben?
AsRock Seite des Taichi sagt dir, dass da ein ein 4Pin und ein 8Pin drauf ist.
Willst du die KAbel quer im Gehäuse haben, dann steck sie vorher dran.
Aber warum fragst du sowas?


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Du hast das glaub ich nicht verstanden, ich will P4 und P8 und ATX ans Board anschließen, wenn dieses noch auf dem Tisch liegt, nachdem ich bereits CPU, CPU-Kühler und RAM installiert habe, dann setze ich das Board ins Gehäuse und fädel die bereits am Board angeschlossenen Kabel durch die Aussparungen um den Mainboardtray herum nach hinten, dort nach unten und dann in den Netzteilkanal, dort stecke ich sie dann ans Netzteil.
Sofern die Kabel lang genug sind, wovon ich mal ausgehe, müßte das eigentlich gut klappen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ahh, hab vollmodular überlesen.
Natürlich geht das, warum sollte auch nicht gehen.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ok, alles klar, dann werd ich das wohl so auch machen, denn so kann ich große Krafteinwirkungen aufs Board verhindern, weil ich von unten gegen drücken kann beim reinschieben der Stecker, gerade ATX braucht nach meiner Erfahrung viel Kraft, bis er richtig drinn und eingerastet ist P4/P8 ebenso, hier wird es noch schwieriger, weil man oben im Gehäuse oft wenig Platz für die Hände hat.

Allerdings muß ich dann bei dieser Methode im Netzteiltunnel aufpassen, daß ich das richtige Kabel am richtigen Anschluss am NT anschließe.


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Deswegen ist es ja beschriftet.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Nur im Netzteiltunnel ist es dunkel, also entweder mit Taschenlampe von der Seite rein leuchten und hoffen alles erkennen zu können oder das Netzteil hinterm Gehäuse liegen haben, dort im Hellen die Kabel anschließen und es dann mit den Kabeln voran ins Gehäuse schieben, das wäre die beste Lösung, sofern die Kabel vom Straight Power 11 lang genug sind.


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Der Tunnel ist doch hinten komplett offen, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ja, sah mir auch so aus, als könne man das Netzteil erst mit einer Blende verschrauben und dann von hinten ins Gehäuse hinein schieben, hab das Meshify C nun mal bestellt, mal sehen obs mir zu sagt und ich es behalte, denke aber mal ja.
Die restlichen Teile sollen etwa zum Wochenende folgen, da soll es ein wenig kühler werden, aktuell hab ich knapp 30°C im Wohnzimmer, da wo der PC dann auch zusammengebaut wird und betrieben werden soll.


----------



## Blackout27 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Soll ich Mal ein Bild Posten von mein Kabelmanagement auf der Rückseite?

Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Gut, danke.

Ja da sieht man, warum ein Bodenlüfter auch wenig bis keinen Sinn machen würde, die ganzen Kabel würden den Luftstrom da ja mindern und anders verlegen lassen sie sich auch kaum.
Ich will aber sowieso das Straight Power 11 nehmen, das ist vollmodular, ich kann also erst die Kabel zum einen in jeder mir lieben Reihenfolge anstecken und zum anderen nur so wenig wie nötig um den Luftstrom weniger zu beeinflussen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Irgendwie sieht das Gehäuse irre kurz aus.


----------



## Neppi88 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

@JoM79
Fractal Design Define R5 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Gehäuse | Mindfactory.de

Fractal Design Meshify C-TG Light Tint mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil | Mindfactory.de


Wenn ich das richtige meshify gefunden habe ist es auch deutlich kürzer im Gegensatz zu dem R5.


----------



## Blackout27 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Neppi88 schrieb:


> @JoM79
> Fractal Design Define R5 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Gehäuse | Mindfactory.de
> 
> Fractal Design Meshify C-TG Light Tint mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil | Mindfactory.de
> ...



Hatte vor dem Meshify das R5 PCGH Edition und ja das Meshify ist ein gutes Stück kürzer. Finde ich persönlich aber auch besser solange man keine 3-5 HDD's verbauen möchte da der Airflow im Gehäuse dadurch besser ist  
Das R5 war aber insgesamt etwas hochwertiger von der Qualität.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Desto kürzer, desto mehr Airflow bewirken auch die Lüfter, darum ist das Meshify C eigentlich ideal für ein kompaktes ATX-System ohne 5,25" Laufwerke, aber die hat man heute ja eh meist extern, darum ist das kein Nachteil gegenüber den längeren Gehäusen.
In Zeiten der Flachbildschirme werden auch oft die Schreibtische weniger tief, wenn man dann einen besonders tiefen/langen Tower daneben stellt, ragt der mit Pech vorne hervor, das kann beim Meshify C auch so schnell nicht passieren, der würde ja fast schon in oder neben ein Regal passen.


----------



## Neppi88 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Also länger als 600mm sollte ein Schreibtisch schon sein wenn der als Zockerpalast genutzt wird.  Hoffe ich mal.

Damit sollte das praktisch kaum vorkommen das sowas passiert.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Meiner ist etwa 65cm tief/lang, früher waren es mal 80cm, als ich noch den 21" CRT hatte. 
Da der Tower hinten noch etwas Luft zur Wand braucht und vorne nicht vorstehen darf, lieber etwas hinter der Tischfrontlinie stehen soll, ist das Meshify schon eine tolle Lösung.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Mir kommt es eher so vor als überstürzt du dass jetzt ein wenig.


----------



## Venom89 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Was für ein Minischreibtsisch soll das denn bitte sein? .
Das R5 hat 52 CM! Da sind zwei Din A4 länger


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich hab diesen Schreibtisch:
HEMNES Schreibtisch - weiss gebeizt  - IKEA

Ich hab jetzt halt keine keine Lust mehr noch lange zu suchen, ich will die Teile jetzt alle bestellen, zusammenbauen und wieder aktuelle Software flott nutzen können, in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen soll alles fertig werden und perfekt laufen.
Was ist denn nun überstürzt daran? Wie lange suche ich nun schon nach einem Gehäuse? Das sind bestimmt 2 Jahre oder mehr, das Meshify hat momentan am wenigsten Kritikpunkte, daher kauf ich es einfach, sofern ich es denn bekommen kann.


----------



## Blackout27 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Was für ein Minischreibtsisch soll das denn bitte sein? .
> Das R5 hat 52 CM! Da sind zwei Din A4 länger



Das R5 ist aber schon recht groß da es auch ordentlich breit ist. Ich werde nie vergessen als ich das Gehäuse das erste mal angehoben habe, ordentlich schwer Dank Dämmung. Nach dem Einbau hatte ich mich im Fitti angemeldet (kein Witz aber das hatte andere Gründe)


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Das R5 hätte für mich nur einen einzigen Vorteil gegenüber dem Meshify und zwar der 140mm-Lüfterplatz hinten, aber ich hab eingesehen, daß der nicht wirklich wichtig ist, da die Hauptablüftung eh nach oben erfolgt und da haben beide Gehäuse 140mm-Lüfterplätze.
Das was der 140mm-Lüfter im R5 an mehr Airflow erzeugen kann ohne dabei laut zu werden, das schafft das Meshify auf Grund seiner kurzen Bauweise auch sicherlich locker mit einem 120mm hinten und 1-2x 140mm vorne, wenn nicht sogar mehr.


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt halt keine keine Lust mehr noch lange zu suchen, ich will die Teile jetzt alle bestellen, zusammenbauen und wieder aktuelle Software flott nutzen können, in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen soll alles fertig werden und perfekt laufen.



Hemnes? Hemmnis?^^ Sry aber vor 2 Tagen sagtest du noch in einem anderen Thread dass du bis zu diesem Wochenende alle Teile zusammenhaben willst.
Und jetzt sollen es noch 3 Wochen werden? Dann ist doch der neue Intel schon draußen.


----------



## Venom89 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab diesen Schreibtisch:
> HEMNES Schreibtisch - weiss gebeizt  - IKEA



Schön. Aber die aufkommenden platzprobleme kann ich verstehen. 
Bin momentan bei 2,50×80. Könnte größer sein 
Und der Rechner steht sogar noch gesondert, auf einem kleinen Schrank daneben.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich hab ja auch noch einen Hemnes Beistelltisch, der etwa die gleiche Breite wie der Schreibtisch hat, aber deutlich weniger tief ist, auf diesem steht mein 40" Samsung Smart TV und an diesem will ich auch den Simulations-Spiele-PC erstmal nutzen. Vor diesem Beistelltisch steht ein kleiner extra Tisch, etwa 60x80cm für Tastatur, Maus und Gamekontroller (Joysticksystem und bald auch wieder Lenkrad...), eigentlich reicht mir der Platz meistens, der Raum ist halt auch "nur" ca. 21qm groß und soll ja nicht nur aus PCs und Schreibtischen bestehen. 

Ich finde das Meshify C immer besser, je länger ich es mir genau anschaue und drüber nach denke, scheiß auf den 140mm Rückwandlüfter, bei dem Gehäuse wird endlich mal der Platz optimal ausgenutzt und nicht sinnlos mit Leergehäuse verschwendet und ich denke mal, bessere Temperaturen werd ich in kaum einem anderen wesentlich teureren Gehäuse bekommen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich hoffe jetzt kommt nicht, dass kleine Gehäuse kühler bleiben als grosse.


----------



## NuVirus (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Hab heute Corsair Carbide Series 275R weiß, Glasfenster ab €' '74,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland mit nem Ryzen bei nem Kollegen verbaut - habs nicht ausgesucht 

Hat auf mich irgendwie keinen wertigen Eindruck gemacht, die SSD hat nicht in den Halter hinten gepasst oder es ist irgendwie anders gedacht in der Anleitung stand aber nix und der HDD Einschub war auch aus Plastik und hatte Angst das ich was kaputt mache beim einsetzen der HDD^^

Insgesamt hat mein Fractal Gehäuse nen wesentlich hochwertigeren Eindruck hinterlassen und das hat auch schon paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel.

Nehm das Fractal würde ich aktuell bei nem Neukauf auch holen außer ich will mein teures Wakü Projekt umsetzen^^


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Selbst Waküs lassen sich im Meshify angeblich gut integrieren, es wird halt jeder cm wirklich effektiv ausgenutzt, meine Entscheidung ist sowieso gefallen, ich hoffe das ich es die Tage bekommen werde.


----------



## Blackout27 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Selbst Waküs lassen sich im Meshify angeblich gut integrieren, es wird halt jeder cm wirklich effektiv ausgenutzt, meine Entscheidung ist sowieso gefallen, ich hoffe das ich es die Tage bekommen werde.



Was hast du dir alles bestellt bzw. ausgesucht?


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich hoffe mal in der normalen Version und nicht TG.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Natürlich ohne Fenster!


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Dann dauert das aber noch etwas, ausser du bestellst woanders.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Warum? 3-10 Tage steht da.


----------



## onlygaming (1. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Uff 3-10 Tage, ist ja Wucher in Zeiten von Amazon Prime


----------



## Tim1974 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Kann sich aber auch noch ändern, ich meine gestern stand kurz 24h da. 3 Tage kann ich gut noch warten, 10 nur notfall.


----------



## JoM79 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

ICh weiss zwar nicht wo du wohnst, aber mal über Saturn nachgedacht?
Bestellst online, lässt es dir in den Laden liefern und bezahlst da bar.
Dann hast du das spätestens Samstag da.


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Wie hast du jetzt das Gehäuse Online bestellt?


----------



## Tim1974 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ja, gestern schon, aber kam bisher keine Bestätigung.


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Mit Amazon Prime? Du siehst doch in deinen Bestellungen, was du bestellt hast und wann es kommt?


----------



## JoM79 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Wie kommst du auf Amazon?


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (2. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Du kannst es ja versuchen zu stornieren und dann tatsächlich bei Saturn in den Laden bestellen. Bevor du da jetzt Wochen drauf wartest.


----------



## blautemple (2. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Krass, seit wann gibt es denn PC Gehäuse bei Media Markt/Saturn 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (2. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Im Markt habe ich auch noch nie welche gesehen, online scheint es aber gelistet zu sein.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Genau, online gibts bei Saturn vieles, was es in den Filialen nicht gibt, bei Mediamarkt wird das vermutlich ähnlich sein.

Ich hab das Gehäuse bei Cyberport bestellt, einen Liefertermin hab ich aber noch nicht, denke aber das wird keine 10 Tage dauern, vielleicht ist bis es da ist die elende Hitzewelle endlich vorbei, das würde das Abholen und zusammenbauen zu Hause erleichtern.


----------



## JoM79 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Genau, online gibts bei Saturn vieles, was es in den Filialen nicht gibt, bei Mediamarkt wird das vermutlich ähnlich sein.


Weisst du eigentlich überhaupt was mit Sicherheit?
In jedem zweiten Satz glaubst, vermutest oder denkst du, dass irgendwas sein müsste, könnte, sollte, etc.

Btw, kann das bei Cyperport bis zu 2 Wochen dauern, bis das Gehäuse da ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Die Bestellung ist angenommen bzw. bestätigt worden, die aktuelle Lieferzeit bei Cyberport wird mit 24h angegeben*.
*4 Bequiet Silentwings 3 hab ich auch schon bestellt.


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Dann sollte es ja nächste Woche da sein.
Freu mich dann auf Bilder des fertigen Systems nächste Woche.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich rechne schon damit, daß das Gehäuse Samstag da ist und ich es dann vielleicht sogar schon zusammen mit den 4 Lüftern, die ich ebenfalls bestellt habe abholen kann.
Aber wann das gesamte System fertig wird, kann ich noch nicht sagen, die anderen Teile werd ich erst zu Wochenbeginn bestellen und zur Wochenmitte oder Ende abholen, der Zusammebau könnte am übernächsten Wochenende erfolgen.

Bilder mach ich dann aber reichlich, eventuell schon beim Zusammenbau. Eigentlich würde ich da am liebsten ein Video von drehen, aber ob meine Nikon Coolpix AW100 bei Raumbeleuchtung dafür taugt, da bin ich ein wenig skeptisch, zumal ich auch kein wirklich brauchbares Stativ und keine wirklichen Filmerfahrungen habe.


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Langsam glaub ich, ich hab eher ne neue Grafikkarte und mein System auf Wasser umgebaut, bevor du fertig bist.


----------



## Schaffe89 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Wieso nicht jetzt alles bestellen??
Wieso dauert das nun auch wieder so lange und dann nur 2667 MHz RAM.  Oh mannn...


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Mehr als Fragen kannst du auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Tim1974 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Das Gehäuse ist nun zur Abholung bereit und die Lüfter (für insgesamt ca. 94 Euro) sind auch bestellt und werden die Tage in der Filiale eintrudeln, ich hole dann beides zusammen ab in den nächsten Tage.
Bis dahin hab ich dann hoffentlich alle weiteren Fragen bezüglich Mainboard, RAM und Kühler geklärt und die Teile auch bestellt, dort gibt es soweit ich gesehen habe keine Lieferengpässe, also sollte es dann recht schnell gehen.

Sofern der von mir ausgesuchte RAM wirklich Dualrank ist und mit 2666 MHz stabil mit 1,2 Volt läuft, ist er anscheinend die optimale Lösung für mich, mehr brauche ich nicht, auch wenn Overclocker und Hardcore-Gamer das sicher anders sehen werden, das verstehe ich auch.


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Dann gibts doch keine Fragen mehr.
RAM hast dir ausgesucht, Board ist immer noch das Taichi und Kühler war doch garkein Thema mehr.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Nein, beim Board bin ich noch oder wieder unsicher, das Taichi ist mir nun doch zu teuer für den R5-2600, es soll aber auf jeden Fall eine 6-Layer-Platine sein und wenn möglich auch mit X470 Chipsatz, das preisliche Maximum wäre das Asus Prime X470 Pro, sofern dieses 6-Layer hat, dazu hab ich gerade einen Thread im Asus-Support-Forum auf gemacht, also bitte dort antworten:
Ist das Asus Prime X470-Pro eine 6-Layer-Platine und weitere Fragen?


----------



## Schaffe89 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ja, schon klar, es muss ein X470 Chipsatz sein.. für was?
Wieso muss es eine 6 Layer Platine sein, für was?

Merkst du nicht, dass du permanent in allen Threads über alles redest?
Wieso dann keinen gebündelten Thread?


----------



## NuVirus (3. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich würde auch empfehlen alle Threads schließen zu lassen auf letzter Seite link zum finalen Thread wo alles zusammen gefasst ist.
Die in den Hersteller Foren mal ausgenommen


----------



## Tim1974 (6. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

So, das Gehäuse steht nun hier, die Bequiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (3x 140mm und 1x 120mm) sind verbaut, ich hab mich bei allen Lüftern für diese Schraubenlosen Stecker entschieden, ich hoffe das hält auch beim Deckellüfter?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir jemand sagen, was das für ein Rotz, da oben links neben den Gehäuseanschlüssen auf der Platine ist?:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das normal, oder ist das ein Fabrikationsfehler?

Allgemein ist mein erster Eindruck von dem Gehäuse etwas zwiespältig, auf der einen Seite fällt mir positiv auf, wie gut durchdacht alles ist und wie effektiv der Platz genutzt wird, auf der anderen Seite mißfällt mir die Materialstärke, ganz besonders fiel mir das beim Einbau der Lüfter an der Front auf, das Blech kommt mir verdammt dünn vor, da hab ich direkt Sorge gehabt was zu verbiegen.
Wieviel mm SECC hat dieses Gehäuse? Ich würde schätzen 0,5mm?


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Das ist normal, deine Kamera kann halt nur unscharf fotografieren.

Du sollst nicht schätzen, sondern messen.
Zudem ist das bei fast allen Gehäusen so dünn, damit es keine Probleme mit der Befestigung der Lüfter gibt.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Dieses weiße Zeug unter der einen Schraube auf dem Panel mit den Gehäuseanschlüssen ist normal, also immer dort, wozu das?


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Wenn man mal was erkennen könnte.
So könnten das Lötrückstande, Fett, Heisskleber oder sonst was sein.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal was erkennen könnte.



Aber auch real konnte ich da nicht viel mehr erkennen als auf dem Foto. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> So könnten das Lötrückstande, Fett, Heisskleber oder sonst was sein.



Sowas in der Art nehme ich auch an, hauptsache nichts angeschmortes oder ähnliches.

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie kurz der Tower ist, hoffen wir mal das meine Asus ROG Strix Geforce GTX 1060 OC da rein paßt und nicht mit dem vorderen Lüfter kollidiert.


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Wie oft denn noch?
Nicht glauben, hoffen etc sondern messen, dann weisst du es.
Oder man guckt kurz bei den Herstellern nach den Informationen, deswegen weiss ich jetzt ob es passt.


----------



## Neppi88 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Du hast die Karte doch schon. Also Karte in die Pfoten und rein halten. Sofern die sich nicht schon mit dem Schrank verbunden hat solange wie die schon da drin liegt. 
Messen ist da nicht mal notwendig.


----------



## _Berge_ (7. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber auch real konnte ich da nicht viel mehr erkennen als auf dem Foto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich mir wünsche dass du endlich mal ein Maßband oder Zollstock in die Pfoten nimmst und selber misst wenn du schonmal neue Hardware da hast, helfe ich dir gerne:

Deine Strix passt, sie hat eine Länge von 298mm, das Fractal Meshify C kann bis zu 315mm Karten aufnehmen

anbei noch ein Bild von einer verbauten Asus Strix GTX 1080ti, diese hat auch eine Länge von 298mm

https://cdn.pcpartpicker.com/static...307.a5c7e3828f41155b49ba0fb74f7819c8.256c.jpg


Quelle: cdominic3's Completed Build - Ryzen 7 1700 3GHz 8-Core, GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB STRIX GAMING, Meshify C Dark TG ATX Mid Tower - PCPartPicker


PS: der "Schmodder" an deinem Frontpanel wird Lötfett sein


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (7. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Warum machst du dir die Mühe überhaupt, extra die verbaubare Länge herauszusuchen? Das kriegt er mit 5 Minuten googlen auch selbst hin, er will nur mal wieder nicht. Oder er nimmt einfach die Grafikkarte, die er seit Jahren zu Hause hat und hält sie in das Gehäuse, das er auch zu Hause hat.

Das scheint motorisch aber schon eine Überforderung darzustellen.


----------



## _Berge_ (7. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Im prinzip hast du recht

ABER ich hab Geizhals sowieso dauerhaft offen, die paar Begriffe einzugeben dauert Sekunden.

Ich habe die Frage zitiert und dann erst bemerkt dass es wieder von Tim stammt, daher auch die Einleitung mit dem Zollstock


----------



## Blackout27 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Deine Bilder sehen doch gut aus. Werde mir wohl auch die Tage einen weiteren 140er Lüfter bestellen und ihn oben am Deckel verbauen  

Die Materialstärke ist normal und robust, mach dir da keine Sorgen. Deine GTX sollte auch ins Case passen, zur Not einfach mal dran halten und schauen. 

Diese weißen Rückstände habe ich auch, wahrscheinlich Lötfett oder co. Viel Erfolg beim weiteren Zusammenbau


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Danke, ja das Gehäuse sieht soweit schick aus und ist toll kompakt. Ich geb zwar zu, mit TG und in weiß sieht es noch schicker aus, aber ich wollte ja keine Glaswand.
Es war nur so, daß ich gestern beim Lüfter montieren und Betrachten des doch recht engen Innenraums einen Anflug von Zweifel bekam, ob die lange GTX da rein paßt, aber ich hatte das vor dem Kauf ja schon gecheckt, nur war ich nicht 100%ig sicher, ob die maximale Grafikkartenlänge mit oder ohne Frontlüfter war und ich hab ja nunmal vorne 2x 140mm verbaut.

Nicht so schön fand ich die Plastikfront, erstmal die ab zu kriegen, um die Lüfter zu verbauen und sie dann wärend der Montage der Lüfter irgendwo sicher abzulegen, denn die Kabel sind ja recht kurz, also hab ich sie hochkant über drauf gestellt (sieht man ja auch auf dem Foto) und natürlich ist sie mir dabei auf den Kopf gefallen, da war ich dann ausnahmsweise mal froh, daß sie abgesehen vom Gitter nur aus Plastik besteht. 

Zur Verarbeitung, eine der Slotblenden hat innen eine Kratzer, da man das aber von außen nicht sieht und ich sowieso 2 Blenden für die Grafikkarte raus nehmen muß, werd ich das natürlich nicht reklamieren.
Das Staubschutzgitter oben auf dem top liegt auch nicht absolut mittig, wenn ich mir die seitlichen Spaltmaße genau anschaue, kommt teils aber auch durch die Pushpins des oberen Deckellüfter und ist nicht weiter tragisch.

Das perfekte Gehäuse wäre meiner Ansicht nach das Meshify C in weiß, etwa 3 cm breiter mit 140mm Hecklüfterplatz und einer kompletten Metallfront, die angeschraubt wird, dazu alles in 1mm SECC.


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Mit deinen Verarbeitungsvorstellungen müsstest du bei Silverstone oder LianLi schauen. Kostet aber auch ne Stange mehr.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Hab ich ja auch gemacht, aber weder bei Silverstone noch bei LianLi konnte ich ein Gehäuse finden, was mich überzeugt hat, bei Fractal Design gab es gleich mehrere, hätte ich nichts gegen Dämmung, wäre es ein R5 Define geworden, aber vermutlich hat der die gleiche Materialstärke wie das Meshify C, oder nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Anstatt einfach das Frontpanel mitsamt der Kabel kurz abzumachen.
Oder das Gehäuse auf die Seite zu legen. 
Hol dir bloß Hilfe beim Einbau der Hardware, du bist leider zu ungeschickt dafür.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Die Idee mit auf die Seite legen ist gut, die kam mir dabei nicht, aber so werd ich es beim Zusammenbau sowieso machen, wenn ich das Mainboard und die Karte einbaue.
Ich bin gar nicht sicher, ob ich die ganzen Stecker für die Front alle hätte abmachen können, meine bisherigen Gehäuse hatten die Schalter halt oben (CM 690 III) oder die Front war nur abklappbar (Casetek C1080) beides ist eine bessere Lösung.
Die Lüftermontage mit Lüftern, die man mit diesem System noch nie montiert hat in ein Gehäuse, was man zum erstmal mal real da hat ist sicherlich nicht der einfachste Schritt, alles andere hab ich schon ein oder mehrfach gemacht, spannend wird es nochmal beim anschließen der Gehäuseanschlüsse ans Board, ich kann nur hoffen, daß die Anleitung das gut darstellt, sonst probiere ich wieder kreuz und quer alle erdenklichen Möglichkeiten durch, bis der Power- und Reset-Knopf funzt und höre dann da auf.


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Lüfter in ein Gehäuse einbauen ist einfach.
Wenn das schon schwer für dich ist, dann hol dir Hilfe beim Zusammenbau.
Anscheinend ist es mit dem Lesen und Verstehen von Anleitungen auch nicht so weit her.
Wer es nicht mal schafft Kabel aus einem Gehäuse zu ziehen, sollte selber keine Hardware einbauen.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Bevor ich Kabel raus ziehe kläre ich erstmal, wie gut die beschriftet sind und ob ich sie danach wieder korrekt ran bekomme, ich denke da sozusagen einen Schritt voraus und für blöde Anleitungen, die manchmal kein Schwein versteht kann ich auch nichts. 

Der ganze PC-Zusammenbau scheint schwierig, wenn man es zum ersten mal macht, aber wenn man es öfter gemacht hat ist es kinderleicht.


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Die Anleitungen sind nicht blöde, du verstehst sie nur einfach nicht.
In deinem Gehäuse ist auch noch nichts an die Kabel angeschlossen, da ist noch nichts zum korrekt wieder dran bekommen.
Mein erster selbstgebauter PC ist mittlerweile über 20 Jahre her und da gab es keine Hilfe in irgendwelchen Foren.
Da hat man die Beschreibung gelesen und sich daran gehalten.
Der Rest war gesunder Menschenverstand und logische Denkweise.

Du schaffst es ja nicht mal den Powerswitch, Resetswitch, HDD LED und Power LED richtig anzuschliessen.
Was meinst du wohl, warum sowas in der Anleitung beschrieben ist und die Bezeichnungen auf den Steckern stehen?
Wenn man sich natürlich nicht daran, weil man es nicht will, dann kann dir da keiner helfen.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (8. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Das Einstecken der Stecker ist komplett in der Anleitung beschrieben. Sowohl der richtige Steckplatz, als auch die Belegung der Pins, stehen sowohl dort, als auch direkt auf dem Board. Da braucht es keine fünfseitige Erklärung, es reicht einfach ein einzelner Satz, welcher Pin wozu gehört und welche Polung er hat.

Ich habe heute in einem komplett fremden Billig-Gehäuse nur anhand der Beschriftung auf dem Board die Anschlüsse richtig verbunden. Wenn man einmal gesehen hat, wofür die Bezeichnungen stehen, braucht es dazu nicht mal mehr die Anleitung.


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Wenn man dann noch weiss, wofür dieses kleine Dreieck auf den Steckern ist, dann ist man ganz vorne mit dabei.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Wie immer im Leben, alles was man schon öfter erfolgreich gemacht hat kommt einem kinderleicht vor, andere die es noch nie gemacht haben stehen staunend da und finden es unglaublich schwierig.
Hätte ich Power und Reset nicht angeschlossen bekommen, hätte ich meinen Retro-PC gar nicht zum Laufen bringen können, er lief aber über ein Jahr hier. 
Und ja, es gibt saublöde Anleitungen und zwar gar nicht so wenige, und es gibt sehr gute Anleitungen wie z.B. die von Ikea, oder auch die von Noctua (abgesehen davon, daß ich diese bisher nie auf deutsch gesehen habe, was mich ärgert, weil es eine Firma ist, die in eine deutschsprachigen Land sitzt, also würde ich als Firma aus Prinzip schon deutsch als erste Sprache in der Anleitung haben, danach dann englisch usw.)


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ikea und gute Anleitungen .
Ich hoffe du arbeitest nicht in einem handwerklichen Beruf.
Btw, du stellst dir bestimmt auch das BIOS auf Deutsch um, oder?


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Also ich bin kein Handwerker, nichtmal Hobbyhandwerker, trotzdem kam ich bisher mit jeder Ikea-Anleitung sehr gut zurecht und hab jedes Möbelstück erfolgreich aufgebaut und nichtmal sehr langen dafür gebraucht.

Klar stelle ich das BIOS möglichst auch auf deutsch um, sofern das geht, warum denn nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ok, dann machst echt noch nicht lange was mit dem BIOS.
Kenn das nur auf Englisch und würde das auch nie auf Deutsch umstellen.
Ist wohl die Macht der Gewohnheit nach so langer Zeit.

Wenn man technische Zeichnungen lesen kann, sind die Anleitungen von Ikea teilweise ein Graus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Grundsätzlich:
Kleinere Gehäuse sind schwerer zu handhaben als größere.
Klint komisch, ist aber so. Insbesondere weil man weniger Platz hat, die Kabel unterzubringen...


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Dafür ist der Airflow aber in kleinen Gehäusen besser bzw. einfach zu erreichen, sofern man eben die Kabel gut verlegt hat, aber dicke Flachband-IDE-Stecker gibts heute ja eh schon lange nicht mehr, insofern wird das mit dem Kabelmanagement auch oft überbewertet.
In meinem Fall hab ich ca. 1,7 cm vor der Grafikkarte einen 140mm Frontlüfter der kühle Luft von außen direkt über die Grafikkarte pustet, dazu eine Etage weiter oben einen weiteren 140mm Frontlüfter, der zum CPU-Lüfter hin pustet, also bekommen die Kernkomponenten sehr direkt und auf kurzem Weg nicht vorgewärmte kühle Luft, so ein Airflow wird man in einem sehr tiefen Gehäuse so schnell nicht erreichen können, weil die Luft da einen weitaus längeren Weg zurück legen muß bis zu den Kernkomponenten, dafür braucht es dann mehr statischen Druck des Lüfters bzw. mehr Drehzahl und damit mehr Lärm.


----------



## Acoustico (8. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich wette in meinem "tiefen" R5 Gehäuse habe ich mit nur 3 Standard Fractal Lüftern (2 vorne 1 hinten) bei gleicher Drehzahl bessere Temperaturen als du in deinem PC haben wirst.  Du übertreibst komplett mit dem ganzen "Airflow", wie bei allen Themen. Für die Komponenten die du da verbaust ohne OC braucht man eh keine Physik studiert zu haben um es kühl zu halten. Und mehr Lüfter und engerer Raum bedeutet nicht unbedingt besseren Airflow zu erhalten. Im Gegenteil. Zu viele Lüfter in engen Räumen, dazu noch in verschiedenen Richtungen (z.B. noch zusätzlich oben) können ganz schnell den Airflow auch stören.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Aber das Fractal Design Meshify ist bezüglich Airflow schon gut durchdacht. Der Airflow bei zwei ansaugenden Frontlüftern und einem absaugenden Deckellüfter + einen weiteren absaugenden Rückwandlüfter ist schon sehr sehr gut.
In einem längeren/tieferen Gehäuse muß die Luft weitere Strecken zurück legen, um da Durchzug zu erzeugen braucht es dann stärkere und dadurch fast immer auch lautere Lüfter.
Richtig ist aber schon, daß man sich Gedanken über die Lüfterpositionen machen muß, darum hab ich oben im Deckel ja auch nur einen 140mm Lüfter installiert und den weit hinten, bei einem zweiten Lüfter oben weiter vorne würde ja die Luft der Frontlüfter teilweise gleich nach oben weg gesaugt werden, das könnte den Airflow wirklich stören.


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass mehr Volumen in einem Gehäuse hilft Hotspots zu vermeiden?
Was hilft es mir die Luft schnell durch ein Gehäuse zu pusten, wenn der Wärmeubergang am Kühler gleich bleibt?


----------



## Neppi88 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Siehe Laptop... Laut Theorie müssten die bei so wenig Platz das kühlste sein was es gibt.

Leider ist aber das Gegenteil der Fall, da sind gerne 1 bis 2 Brandherde schnell am hochkochen die einfach nicht abgeführt werden können.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Gillt aber alles nicht für ein Mesh-Gehäuse mit großen Lüftern in reichlicher Anzahl und das Meshify ist ja nun auch kein ITX oder Micro-ATX-Gehäuse, die Größe paßt genau und der Luftdurchsatz ist spitze, den man darin erreichen kann.
Im Define R5 würde ich mit höheren Temperaturen rechnen, allein schon auf Grund der Dämmung...


----------



## JoM79 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Wenn du schon Gehäuse vergleichen willst, musst du auch gleichwertige vergleichen.
Die Dämmung hat ausserdem nicht viel mit der Temperatur zu tun.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich wollte nur darauf hinaus, daß das FC Meshify schon ein Gehäuse ist, was super Kühlmöglichkeiten bietet, das es noch Steigerungen gibt, ist klar, aber die meisten Gehäuse werden vermutlich weniger gute Kühlmöglichkeiten bieten.


----------



## JoM79 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Mein DArk Base 900 hat zB mehr Möglichkeiten für Lüfter.
Aber BeQuiet hat da ein paar Designentscheidungen getroffen, die einen besseren Airflow verhindern.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dafür ist der Airflow aber in kleinen Gehäusen besser bzw. einfach zu erreichen, sofern man eben die Kabel gut verlegt hat


Nein, das ist bullshit.
Denn kleine Gehäuse sind sowas wie zum Beispiel das hier SilverStone Raven Z RVZ01 ab €' '87,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

DAS wäre ein kleines Gehäuse.

DAS würde ich nicht unbedingt als klein bezeichnen:
AeroCool QS-200 | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

Aber auch da hast verdammt starke Probleme mit den Kabeln, da moderne Netzteile auf montage unten ausgelegt sind.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> In meinem Fall hab ich ca. 1,7 cm vor der Grafikkarte einen 140mm Frontlüfter der kühle Luft von außen direkt über die Grafikkarte pustet,


Ich habe einen 120mm Lüfter, der 5mm von der Grafikkarte Luft entweder rein oder raus befördert...



Tim1974 schrieb:


> dazu eine Etage weiter oben einen weiteren 140mm Frontlüfter, der zum CPU-Lüfter hin pustet


Ich habe einen 140mm Lüfter direkt am CPU Kühler, der die Luft nach draußen bläst.
Dazu kommt ein weiterer 140mm Lüfter über dem Kühler, der ebenso die warme Luft raus bläst.
Und die front ist ziemlich löchrig...



Tim1974 schrieb:


> also bekommen die Kernkomponenten sehr direkt und auf kurzem Weg nicht vorgewärmte kühle Luft, so ein Airflow wird man in einem sehr tiefen Gehäuse so schnell nicht erreichen können, weil die Luft da einen weitaus längeren Weg zurück legen muß bis zu den Kernkomponenten, dafür braucht es dann mehr statischen Druck des Lüfters bzw. mehr Drehzahl und damit mehr Lärm.


Sorry, aber du vergisst da einen wichtigen Faktor.
Nämlich das Volumen des Gehäuses.

Mal 'ne blöde frage:
Wieviel Energie brauchst du, um 1l Wasser warm zu machen?
Wieviel Energie brauchst du, um 9l Wasser warm zu machen?

Siehst das Problem??

Während ein großes Gehäuse wie das Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper (SGC-5000-KKN1-GP) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU gar nicht so sehr auf Luftstrom angewiesen ist und auch mit Konvektion recht gut funktionieren, brauchen die kleinen Gehäuse aber auch den Luftstrom, da sonst alles am kochen ist.
In dem kleinen Gehäuse von oben ist meine Radeon HD7970OC (NICHT GHZ!) bei ~60°C im idle, trotz rein blasendem Lüfter...
In einem großen Gehäuse ists eher so 40°C...


----------



## Acoustico (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gillt aber alles nicht für ein Mesh-Gehäuse mit großen Lüftern in reichlicher Anzahl und das Meshify ist ja nun auch kein ITX oder Micro-ATX-Gehäuse, die Größe paßt genau und der Luftdurchsatz ist spitze, den man darin erreichen kann.
> Im Define R5 würde ich mit höheren Temperaturen rechnen, allein schon auf Grund der Dämmung...



Mal von deiner eigenen Physik-Theorien abgesehen...warum sollte die Dämmung die Temperatur erhöhen? Kannst du mir das genau erklären?


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, das ist bullshit.
> Denn kleine Gehäuse sind sowas wie zum Beispiel das hier SilverStone Raven Z RVZ01 ab €'*'87,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Stimmt, ich hab mich da unpassend ausgedrückt, das FC Meshify ist kein kleines Gehäuse sondern ein normal großes.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du vergisst da einen wichtigen Faktor.
> Nämlich das Volumen des Gehäuses.
> 
> Mal 'ne blöde frage:
> ...



Richtig, den Faktor hatte ich vergessen. Aber meine ganze Argumentationsweise bezog sich auf das FC Meshify vs. FC Define R5 und da sehe ich für das Meshify eher Kühlungsvorteile, weil es mehr Mesh hat, keine Dämmung, nicht zu klein ist und viele Lüfter aufnehmen kann, die dann ohne Umwege durch die Laufwerkskäfige schön für Durchzug sorgen können.
Ich wollte auf jeden Fall ein Gehäuse, was keine Laufwerkskäfige mehr hat, bzw. wo man diese raus nehmen kann und wo die Frontlüfter innen direkt an der Front sitzen und so ohne Querstreben oder ähnliches direkt auf die Komponenten pusten, genau das bietet das Meshify sehr gut.



Acoustico schrieb:


> Mal von deiner eigenen Physik-Theorien abgesehen...warum sollte die Dämmung die Temperatur erhöhen? Kannst du mir das genau erklären?



Zum einen weil eben die natürlich Konvektion weniger gut funktioniert, wenn innen fast alles gedämmt ist. Denn Dämmmaterial hält nicht nur den Schall drinnen, auch die Wärme hat es schwerer raus zu kommen, zum anderen weil das Define R5 an sich recht geschlossen ist, sofern man die ganzen Platten nicht raus nimmt und dort Lüfter installiert.
Auch die Front des Define R5 ist recht geschlossen, die Frontlüfter müssen hier über Umwege Luft seitlich ansaugen, beim Meshify sind die Wege kürzer und es kann sicherlich mehr Luftdurchsatz erzielt werden.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Na bestimmt, Tim. 


PS: Die Toleranz der Drehzahl deiner Gehäuselüfter ist größer und hat am Ende mehr Auswirkungen als der Effekt den du hier versuchst darzustellen.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Tim, dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass Dämmung eine dünne Bitumenmatte in den Seitenteilen bedeutet und keine thermische Isolierung? Den Einfluss der Seitenteile auf die Wärmeabgabe würde ich persönlich mal als relativ gering bis vernachlässigbar einschätzen.

Und bitte komm jetzt nicht damit, du hättest irgendwo gehört, dass "die Wärme" durch "die Seitenenteile diffundiert" und diese daher keine Dämmung haben dürfen.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass Dämmung eine dünne Bitumenmatte in den Seitenteilen bedeutet und keine thermische Isolierung? Den Einfluss der Seitenteile auf die Wärmeabgabe würde ich persönlich mal als relativ gering bis vernachlässigbar einschätzen.




Vermutlich gehts ihm um den Wärmespeichereffekt der Dämmung. Aber irgendwo ist auch mal gut, tatsächlich gibt es da messbare Effekte, aber nichts wirklich nennenswertes, da ist jeder Buchstabe schon einer zuviel.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Wurde jedenfalls hier in den Threads mehrfach erwähnt, daß gedämmte Gehäuse etwas schlechtere Kühleingenschaften haben, wie stark sich das von Ungedämmten unterscheidet wird vom Einzelfall abhängen.
Das FC Define ist insgesamt ein spitzen Gehäuse, ich denke das bietet beides, gute Dämmeigenschaften und trotzdem gute Kühleigenschaften, dennoch halte ich das FC Meshify in Bezug auf Kühlung nicht für schlechter, allein schon wenn man die Front beider Gehäuse vergleicht und den dadurch ermöglichsten Lufteintritt.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wurde jedenfalls hier in den Threads mehrfach erwähnt, daß gedämmte Gehäuse etwas schlechtere Kühleingenschaften haben, wie stark sich das von Ungedämmten unterscheidet wird vom Einzelfall abhängen.



Ich muss dich enttäuschen Tim, du warst hier im Thread der Erste der das Thema Dämmung angesprochen und als No-Go definiert hat.  

#24

Das war sicher keine Absicht aber wir bleiben lieber einfach bei den Fakten.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich muss dich enttäuschen Tim, du warst hier im Thread der Erste der das Thema Dämmung angesprochen und als No-Go definiert hat.



Hab ich auch nie bezweifelt, dennoch kommt die Aussage, daß gedämmte Gehäuse geringfügig schlechtere Kühleigenschaften haben nicht von mir und sie wurde auch in Post #24 nicht erwähnt oder kommentiert.


----------



## Neppi88 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Auch die Front des Define R5 ist recht geschlossen, die Frontlüfter müssen hier über Umwege Luft seitlich ansaugen



Da Luft selbst eine Masse ist die von der schwerkraft beeinflusst wird und im grunde die Fließeigenschafft wie Wasser hat, brauchen die Lüfter die nicht um die Ecke saugen sondern dafür sorgt schon alleine die Physik. Und wenn du sehen würdest wie breit die Lufteinlässe sind würdest du auch sehen das die weit mehr als ausreichend dimensioniert sind. Da das ganze ja kein enger Windkanal ist in der die Luft mit Hochleistung rausgesaugt wird und nix den austausch verhindert klappt das auch  ohne murks.


----------



## amdahl (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich muss mich schon ein wenig wundern. Sehr oft wenn hier im Forum das Thema "schallgedämmte" Gehäuse aufkommt wird schnell das Urteil gefällt: macht mehr warm. Hier zu widersprechen weil die Relevanz der dabei involvierten Effekte völlig falsch eingeschätzt wird ist mir mittlerweile zu doof geworden.
Jetzt kommt Tim mit der These um die Ecke dass zusätzliches Material an den Gehäusewänden die thermischen Eigenschaften eines Gehäuses signifikant verschlechtert. Und plötzlich findet sich eine Mehrheit die dem widerspricht.
Es könnte der Verdacht aufkommen dass nicht dem Argument widersprochen wird, sondern dem Argumentierenden.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nie bezweifelt, dennoch kommt die Aussage, daß gedämmte Gehäuse geringfügig schlechtere Kühleigenschaften haben nicht von mir und sie wurde auch in Post #24 nicht erwähnt oder kommentiert.



Hab ich auch nicht gesagt, sondern das deine Aussage so nicht stimmt.

Auf die Frage:


Acoustico schrieb:


> Mal von deiner eigenen Physik-Theorien abgesehen...warum sollte die Dämmung die Temperatur erhöhen? Kannst du mir das genau erklären?



Antwortest du mit:



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wurde jedenfalls hier in den Threads mehrfach erwähnt, daß gedämmte Gehäuse etwas schlechtere Kühleingenschaften haben,



Und ich sehe hier eben einen gewissen Widerspruch, da du die Bedingung: Keine Dämmung von Anfang hattest.

Und um diese Gründe ging es ihm, gibt es da nachvollziehbare Gründe oder einfach ur so? Aber definitiv, stammen die Gründe dagegen nicht aus diesem Thread, nicht an diesem Punkt. 



amdahl schrieb:


> Ich muss mich schon ein wenig wundern. Sehr oft wenn hier im Forum das Thema "schallgedämmte" Gehäuse aufkommt wird schnell das Urteil gefällt: macht mehr warm.
> .
> .
> .
> Es könnte der Verdacht aufkommen dass nicht dem Argument widersprochen wird, sondern dem Argumentierenden.



Ich kann aber nix für Andere, was für ne sinnbefreite Kritik. Wenn sich jemand inhaltlich widerspricht kann man ihm das vorwerfen, aber wenn ich mich eventuell anders äußere als der Rest der Community ist das natürlich reine Provokation und auch nur wegen dem Tim.

Muss ja nicht jeder ne eigene Meinung haben, ist ja ok. 
Aber mach mir meine nicht strittig.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Also dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob man nun ein belüftetes Seitenteil oder ein gedämmtes hat, da würde ich nicht mal widersprechen. Aber dass man (abseits präziser Temperaturmessungen) einen relevanten Unterschied merkt zwischen einer geschlossenen Metall-Seitenwand und einer gedämmten Metall-Seitenwand, halte ich doch für unwahrscheinlich bis unmöglich.
Erst Recht bei seinen verbauten Komponenten...

Gab es dazu nicht mal einen Vergleich in der PCGH?


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Bitte löschen, wurde aus Versehen zweimal gesendet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Acoustico schrieb:


> warum sollte die Dämmung die Temperatur erhöhen? Kannst du mir das genau erklären?


Weil Dämmmaterial ein Isolator ist und den Wärmeübertragung von den Gehäuseteilen verhindert.

Die Frage ist daher nicht, ob sondern wie viel und ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist, darüber nachzudenken.
Ohne Luftstrom ist das vermutlich durchaus nicht zu verachten, mit schaut es aber u.U. anders aus...

Denn wenn man die Seitenteile zur Konvektion verwenden muss, läuft etwas gewaltig schief und die Temperatur im Gehäuse ist viel zu hoch...


Und, wie wir alle wissen, braucht eine sinnvolle Konvektion auch relativ hohe Temperaturunterschiede, die man aber bei einem Gehäuse nicht haben will.

Die ganzen Tests mit Gedämmten Gehäuse vs. Nicht gedämmt an die ich mich erinnere sind alle sehr alt und nicht mit den fetten 140mm Lüftern gemacht worden, die wir heute haben...


----------



## eXquisite (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Leute - ihr habt alle irgendwo Recht - mein NZXT H440 war auch wärmer mit Dämmung als ohne weil sich auch die Dämmung mit erwärmt und dann wieder wärme spendet.

Trotzdem - es ist einfach komplett irrelevant - wir sprechen da von maximal +-10°C und solange du keine zwei GTX 1080Ti und nen Threadripper hast ist das deinen Komponenten völlig egal ob das Gehäuse gedämmt ist oder nicht.

Betreibe selber in einem Node 202 einen Rechner - der hat ernsthafte Hitzeprobleme mit nem 4670k@4,6 - aber bei solchen ATX Geschichten ist das völliger Quatschkram sich darüber Gedanken zu machen.

Beschäftige dich lieber damit welche Lüfter du nachher nimmst - damit bekommst du dann auch messbare Differenzen hin wenn du dir da Noctuas oder Noiseblocker rein klatscht.

Gruß


----------



## amdahl (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich kann aber nix für Andere, was für ne sinnbefreite Kritik. Wenn sich jemand inhaltlich widerspricht kann man ihm das vorwerfen, aber wenn ich mich eventuell anders äußere als der Rest der Community ist das natürlich reine Provokation und auch nur wegen dem Tim.
> 
> Muss ja nicht jeder ne eigene Meinung haben, ist ja ok.
> Aber mach mir meine nicht strittig.



Ich weiß ehrlich nicht warum ausgerechnet du darauf so anspringst. Ich habe weder generalisiert ("alle") noch genau dich angesprochen oder zitiert. Fühlst du dich etwa angesprochen?


----------



## Cleriker (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Leute, beruhigt euch. Tim auch nur komisch zu antworten ist mMn bereits Mist. Ja, gedämmte Gehäuse kühlen theoretisch schlechter. Das ist aber für gewöhnlich ganz klar zu vernachlässigen. 
@Tim
Darüber brauchst du dir wirklich erst Gedanken machen wenn du vor hast an Lüftern zu sparen, oder deine Hardware fast schon passiv kühlen willst. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Acoustico (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wurde jedenfalls hier in den Threads mehrfach erwähnt, daß gedämmte Gehäuse etwas schlechtere Kühleingenschaften haben, wie stark sich das von Ungedämmten unterscheidet wird vom Einzelfall abhängen.
> Das FC Define ist insgesamt ein spitzen Gehäuse, ich denke das bietet beides, gute Dämmeigenschaften und trotzdem gute Kühleigenschaften, dennoch halte ich das FC Meshify in Bezug auf Kühlung nicht für schlechter, allein schon wenn man die Front beider Gehäuse vergleicht und den dadurch ermöglichsten Lufteintritt.



Naja...ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen wie du zu deinen Aussagen oder Theorien kommst. Aber wenn es mehrfach im Forum erwähnt wurde, wird es schon so sein. Auf Gutefrage habe ich gelesen, dass man auch mit Alufolie zu 100% sicher verhüten kann. Dann hoffen wir beide einfach mal, dass die Internetforen nicht lügen.  

Spaß beiseite...ich habe übrigens nie behauptet, dass dein Gehäuse nicht gut gekühlt ist. Ich weiß nicht, warum du das Ding hier bei jedem Post um dein Leben verteidigst. Aber bitte erstelle nicht irgendwelche wilden Theorien mit "weniger Lufteintritt an der Seite beim R5 etc.", die komplett bei den Haaren herbeigezogen sind. Ich denke nicht, dass du genug Kenntnisse hast die Kühlleistung verschiedener Gehäuse zu beurteilen. Besonders nur durch das Anschauen von Fotos aus dem Internet.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



amdahl schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt Tim mit der These um die Ecke dass zusätzliches Material an den Gehäusewänden die thermischen Eigenschaften eines Gehäuses signifikant verschlechtert. Und plötzlich findet sich eine Mehrheit die dem widerspricht.



Moment mal, ich hab nirgends behauptet, daß es einen signifikanten Unterschied gibt, sondern lediglich einen geringen Unterschied, eben auch deswegen, weil die Konvektion übers Gehäuse heute oft nicht so wichtig ist, durch die vielen Lüfter, die in Gaming-PCs meist verbaut sind.
Außerdem bezog ich mich nicht nur auf die Seitenteile, sondern auch auf den Deckel und die Front. Das FC Define R5 hat z.B. viele Dämmplatten im Deckel, die man heraus nehmen und dann Lüfter einbauen kann, wenn man die alle raus nimmt und Lüfter verbaut, ist das mit dem negativen thermischen Efffekt der Dämmung auch kein Thema mehr, ebenso beim Seitenteil, wobei dort ein Lüfter oft sowieso unnötig oder sogar den Airflow störend ist.



amdahl schrieb:


> Es könnte der Verdacht aufkommen dass nicht dem Argument widersprochen wird, sondern dem Argumentierenden.



Mit der Aussage hast du direkt ins schwarze getroffen , es spielt kaum eine Rolle was ich hier schreibe, allein der Umstand, das ich es bin reicht aus, daß sich meist die gleichen, hin und wieder auch andere Nutzer einfinden und argumentativ gegen halten und dabei auch gerne mal persönlich werden.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Du haust halt in einer Regelmäßkeit nachweislich falsche oder zumindest diskussionswürdige Aussagen raus, die hier im Forum seinesgleichen sucht (die erst nachträglich umgekippten Pins, die EMV-Debatte, die Bitumen-Matten, das komplett irrelevante Sockelsystem als Kaufgrund, das Kühlergewicht, die Kondensatorhaltbarkeit, und die ständigen Bezeichnungen als High-End bei 08/15-Komponenten seien hier nur mal als mir spontan einfallende Beispiele genannt), dass dich regelmäßiger Widerspruch nicht verwundern sollte.
Und dass du dann noch für ein und das selbe Thema teils mehrere Threads parallel eröffnest und alle Nase lang deine Meinung änderst, bis eine sinnvolle Kaufberatung echt unmöglich wird, macht es nicht gerade besser.

Hauptsache du hast jetzt dein Gehäuse gefunden und kannst die Tage endlich anfangen zu basteln.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Du haust halt in einer Regelmäßkeit nachweislich falsche oder zumindest diskussionswürdige Aussagen raus, die hier im Forum seinesgleichen sucht (die erst nachträglich umgekippten Pins, die EMV-Debatte, die Bitumen-Matten, das komplett irrelevante Sockelsystem als Kaufgrund, das Kühlergewicht, die Kondensatorhaltbarkeit,



Die Substratstärke hast du vergessen zu erwähnen! 



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> und die ständigen Bezeichnungen als High-End bei 08/15-Komponenten seien hier nur mal als mir spontan einfallende Beispiele genannt), dass dich regelmäßiger Widerspruch nicht verwundern sollte.
> Und dass du dann noch für ein und das selbe Thema teils mehrere Threads parallel eröffnest und alle Nase lang deine Meinung änderst, bis eine sinnvolle Kaufberatung echt unmöglich wird, macht es nicht gerade besser.



Ich hab halt einen ganz anderen Schwerpunkt beim Hardwarekauf als die meisten anderen hier, ich will ein möglichst solides und lange haltendes System mit einem tollen Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, ob es dann 5-10% schneller oder langsamer ist, interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, genausowenig wie Übertakten.
Außerdem bin ich ein Niedrigtemperaturfetischist. 

Meine High-End-Einstufungen (oder auch nicht), werden aber immer besser und genauer und ab und zu mach ich mir halt auch mal einen kleinen Spaß damit, ist immer wieder beeindruckend und erheiternd zugleich, wie das hier einige regelmäßig sofort triggert und zum aus der Haut fahren bewegt, wenn man den Begriff deren Ansicht nach falsch nutzt. 



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Hauptsache du hast jetzt dein Gehäuse gefunden und kannst die Tage endlich anfangen zu basteln.



Ich hab immer noch keine Lieferbestätigung von Cyberport, dabei ist meine Bestellung jetzt bald vor 24 Stunden hier abgesendet worden.


----------



## onlygaming (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Kommt sicherlich noch, bist wahrscheinlich der einzige der so bestellt. Oder die E-Mail ist in den 1000enden RMA Anfragen untergegangen.


----------



## blautemple (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Man könnte ja auch einfach online zur Abholung bestellen, aber das wäre natürlich zu einfach 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich hab bisher keinen Account bei Cyberport und immer nur einzelne Artikel bestellt, meist telefonisch und ab und zu per eMail, ging bisher immer sehr gut und schnell, keine Ahnung was diesmal los ist bei denen, neulich dauerte die Bestätigung aber auch in etwa so lange.


----------



## JoM79 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Du machst dir das Leben gerne unnötig schwer, oder?


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Gerne nicht, aber ungewollt vielleicht schon, ich werd das mal überdenken.
Vielleicht sollte ich aber über kurz oder lang doch mehr oder gleich alles bei Mindfactory bestellen, da hatte ich nur mal eine Anfrage zu den Liefermodalitäten gestellt, ohne je was bestellt zu haben und bekam auf meine eMail nach nichtmal 5 Minuten schon eine erklärende Antwort.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Oder du kaufst bei Cyberport, aber wie jeder andere Kunde auch online oder im Laden. Dann braucht es auch keine drei Tage, bis jemand die Mail bearbeitet und dann vielleicht noch falsch ins Bestellsystem überträgt.


----------



## NuVirus (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Evtl liegt es an der Preisforderung zum 2600(X) oder das Sie es erst bestätigen wenn klar ist wann der 2600 wieder lieferbar ist - schätze der ist ausverkauft und Lieferant hat keinen Liefertermin


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

AMD Ryzen R5 2600 (6x 3,4GHz) 19MB Sockel AM4 CPU Boxed (Wraith Stealth Kuehler) ++ Cyberport

Ist doch echt der Hammer, was? 

Ich werd mal fragen, ob sie mir den 2600X nicht zum gleichen Preis geben können (was sicher nicht klappt), aber vielleicht könnte ich ca. 170 Euro aushandeln, da ich dann ja die ganzen anderen Komponenten auch dort kaufe, oder ansonsten androhen alles zu stornieren und wo anders zu kaufen?


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Das passiert, wenn man alles immer wochenlang grundlos rauszögern muss. Die CPU hätte schon längst bestellt sein können.

Bevor du dich auf so peinliche Feilschereien einlässt, könntest du die CPU auch einfach schnell woanders kaufen. Sonst wird das mit dem Basteln am Wochenende ohnehin nichts mehr und du warst derjenige, der vor einer Woche keine zehn Tage mehr auf das Mainboard warten konnte.


----------



## JoM79 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Was soll das bringen?
Du hast nicht mal nen Kundenkonto und kaum was bestellt. 
Denkst Du die interessiert wirklich?


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Wozu brauche ich da ein Kundenkonto, ich hab über die Jahre vielleicht für 1200 Euro da eingekauft und jetzt wieder eine ca. 850 Euro Bestellung, teils ja schon abgeholt (Gehäuse und Lüfter), warum sollten die nicht auf Verhandlungen einsteigen, wenn sie schon peinlicherweise nicht im Stande sind die meistgefragte CPU eines Herstellers zu liefern?


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Dann versuch es, die Bastelstunde am Wochenende kannst du dir so aber abschminken.

Warum wundert mich das nicht?


----------



## NuVirus (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich fände den 2600x aufgrund des höheren Taktes eh die bessere CPU für dich - TDP sagt eh nix aus einfach die nehmen evtl kriegst nen kleinen Rabatt wenn dir der Verbrauch zu hoch ist kannst das einfach selbst korrigieren da brauchst nicht extra die 65W TDP CPU holen.

 Alternativ:
AMD Ryzen 5 2600, 6x 3.40GHz, boxed ab €' '154,85 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Händler mit Nachnahme suchen und Paketboten Geld in die Hand Drücken falls es dir wichtig ist am WE zu bauen und Cyberport dicht macht oder du den Preis nicht zahlen willst


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Schaun wa mal...

Ob ich nun dieses Wochenende den Zusammenbau mache oder in der kommenden Woche ist eigentlich egal.
Ich muß ja eh noch etwa 2-5 Tage auf das AM4-Montagekit warten, wenn ich den NH U12S gekauft habe, denn Cyberport kann die SE-AM4-Version nicht anbieten.


----------



## JoM79 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Ich hätt mir schon lange nen anderen Laden gesucht.
Haben die überhaupt was?


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Hauptsache du hast jetzt dein Gehäuse gefunden und kannst die Tage endlich anfangen zu basteln.



DAS werd ich morgen auch machen *muhahahaha* 
Diesmal den Inhalt vom RVZ-01 ins ISK110 und das neue ins RVZ-01.
mal schauen, wies mir gefällt...


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Was ich auch machen könnte wäre den R5-1600(X) zu nehmen, hab ja 30 Tage Rückgaberecht, kann dann ja in 29 Tagen das Ding zurück geben und den 2600 (notfalls dann wo anders) kaufen.


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was ich auch machen könnte wäre den R5-1600(X) zu nehmen, hab ja 30 Tage Rückgaberecht, kann dann ja in 29 Tagen das Ding zurück geben und den 2600 (notfalls dann wo anders) kaufen.



Aber mach nur weiter so.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (10. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Du willst also den Händler für deine eigene Unfähigkeit bestrafen?

Klingt fair.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*


Nee, wer war es denn der vorhin gefragt  hat, ob der Händler überhaupt irgendwas hat? 

Wenn die sich so anstellen, finde ich haben sie es auch nicht besser verdient, bewegt sich ja auch alles im Rahmen der beworbenen Leistungen, außerdem könnte ich den 1600 ja auch behalten, ist ja auch kaum langsamer als der 2600.


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Erinnerst du dich noch daran, wie du dich über einige User hier öfters beschwerst?
Jetzt vergleich mal die Situation, denkst du die finden das toll?


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (10. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Den kulanten Händler zu verarschen, sich dann aber über die ach so bösen Händler zu beschweren, die dir angeblich immer nur Böses wollen - ist das schon eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit oder denkst du einfach nicht gerne?

Wenn der Händler dir nicht liefern kann, was du kaufen möchtest, dann kaufe gefälligst woanders. Denen für 30 Tage eine neue CPU abzunehmen, die gebraucht zurückzugeben und dann wie geplant bei einem anderen Händler die richtige CPU zu kaufen, ist einfach nur asozial. Dann sitzen die auf deiner scheiß gebrauchten CPU rum und wenn sie die Kunden wie dir beim nächsten Kauf als neu andrehen wollen, bist du der Erste, der originalverpackte Wäre fordert und sich wieder über die unverschämten Händler aufregt.  Denkst du der Ladenbesitzer hat zu viel Geld über und zahlt den Wertverlust durch deine bescheuerte Aktion aus eigener Tasche?


----------



## Tim1974 (10. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Einige hier begreifen es offensichtlich immer noch nicht.
Ich erkläre es nochmal auf Kindergartenniveau, vielleicht wird das dann was... 

Mir bietet ein Händler an, daß ich die Ware 30 Tage lang (ohne Angabe von Gründen) zurück geben kann und dann mein Geld wieder bekomme.
Wenn ich mit der Ware also unzufrieden bin, sie mir einfach nicht gefällt, bekomme ich mein Geld wieder.
Nun nehme ich als Beispiel den Ryzen 1600 und stelle nach 2-3 Wochen fest, daß er mir doch ein Tick zu langsam ist, also gebe ich ihn dann zurück, bekomme mein Geld wieder und kaufe eine stärkere CPU.
Die Gründe sind dem Händler scheiß egal, der bietet diese Kulanzleistung nicht deswegen an, weil er weiß, daß sie aus Fairness sowieso niemand in Anspruch nehmen wird... 

Es gibt Leute, die bestellen sich 10 oder mehr gleiche CPUs, testen dann welche an weitesten übertaktbar ist und schicken die 9 anderen zurück, DAS ist auch meiner Ansicht nach asozial, das was ich vorgeschlagen habe zu kritisieren ist wieder mal das typische Muster, hätte das jemand anderes vorgeschlagen, wäre dieser sicherlich nicht oder kaum kritisiert worden.


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Wenn ich sowas lese, kritisiere ich das immer.
Du willst dir nur ne andere CPU kaufen, da deine ausgewählte nicht lieferbar ist.
Wenn dann deine CPU wieder lieferbar ist, gibts du die andere einfach zurück.
Das hat nichts mit nicht gefallen oder nicht passen zu tun, da du vorher schon weisst, dass du die CPU eh nicht behalten wirst.
Es ist einfach ein ausnutzen des FAG von dir, auf Kosten anderer Leute.

Achja bezüglich Kindergartenniveau:
Wir verstehen sehr wohl was du vorhast, nur du anscheinend nicht was daran schlimm ist.
Womit wir wieder bei der geistigen Reife wären.


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was ich auch machen könnte wäre den R5-1600(X) zu nehmen, hab ja 30 Tage Rückgaberecht, kann dann ja in 29 Tagen das Ding zurück geben und den 2600 (notfalls dann wo anders) kaufen.



Was für ein Blödsinn.
Das ist ja zum Haareraufen.
Bestell jetzt endlich, ansonsten schenk ich dir nen Rechner mit 1600x und GTX 1060 6GB, steht hier unbenutzt rum.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Gründe sind dem Händler scheiß egal, der bietet diese Kulanzleistung nicht deswegen an, weil er weiß, daß sie aus Fairness sowieso niemand in Anspruch nehmen wird...



Ich muss wirklich sagen du überraschst mich.
Ich hab wirklich eine Zeit lang nachgedacht ob noch albernere unlogischere und mehr Fremdscham auslösende Postings zelebriert werden können.

Aber hiermit hast du ein neues Level erreicht.

Jetzt hast du dich auf den 2700x festgelegt, dann auf den 2600 und jetzt noch auf den alten 1600?
Und das auch noch mit DDR4 2666.
Also richtig sinnfrei und lahmend.

Ein 2600x mit DDR4 3400 ist 30% schneller.
Zuerst willst du guten RAM und einen guten Gamingprozessor und dann machst du dir das System immer schnarchlangsamer, damit du den Leuten die dir was empfehlen so richtig auf die nerven gehen  kannst und das ganze langsamer als dein altes System ist. 

Grandios, aber ein teures X470 Board.

Der Ryzen 1600 kommt nicht über einem alten 6600K raus.
Das ist wirklich grandios gespielt Tim.

Ich glaub du hast zugewartet bis der 2600 nicht mehr lieferbar ist, damit die Systemzusammenstellung nie zu einem.Ende kommt.

Anstatt sich in 5 Minuten einen Account zu machen, CPU per Anruf stornieren und CPU bei MF  per NN zu bestellen.

Dass du keine EC Karte hast, ist wirklich ein guter Witz.

Und dann anderen Kindergartenniveau unterstellen, weil sie deine Händlerverarsche nicht supporten, vor allem weil genau das auch wieder so extrem unnötig ist, anstatt die CPU einfach woanders zu bestellen...., gleichzeitig aber auch sagen ja ich könnte doch bei Mindfactory bestellen und dann trotzdem den Händler, der so kulant ist mit ner gebrauchten CPU nach 29 Tagen zu beglücken und dann den Aufwand Ausbau/Einbau in Kauf nehmen und den 2600 nachrüsten..

Für wie blöd hältst du die Nutzer hier eigentlich, dass die dir diesen Blödsinn abkaufen? Und dann mit K-Niveau anfangen, obwohl deins, wenn auch gespielt bei Säuglingen  oder in Abrahams Wurschtkessel  liegt.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Was ihr Händlerverarsche nennt ist doch nur ein Ausprobieren eines Produktes, ob ich dieses dann zurück gebe weil es meinen Anforderungen nicht entspricht, oder weil das andere nicht lieferbar war und ich es ersatzweise damit versucht habe, kommt doch letztendlich aufs gleiche hinaus, in beiden Fällen hat der Händler danach eine gebrauchte CPU und muß sehen was er damit anfängt...
Wenn ich etwas zurück gebe, ist das in 1A-Zustand, also praktisch neuwertig.
Wenn der Händler mit sowas nicht einverstanden ist, braucht er ja nur nicht mit einer Rückgabereglung aus Kulanz zu werben, warum tut er es denn dann doch? 
Ganz einfach, weils ihm egal ist, die Rückläufer sind mit eingeplant und die Kulanzleistung bezahlt jeder Kunde bei jedem Produkt mit, darum sind z.B. manche Händler teurer als andere.

Außerdem noch was, glaubt ihr im ernst, wenn ich den 1600 eingebaut und getestet hätte und alle stabil läuft , daß ich dann nach ca. 3 Wochen das ganze System wieder auseinander rupfen würde, nur um die CPU zurück zu geben und eine andere mit satten 8% mehr Leistung zu kaufen?  Glaub das jemand ernsthaft? 

Aber letztendlich werd ich das so sowieso nicht machen, entweder warte ich bis die CPU wieder zum gleichen oder niedrigeren Preis lieferbar ist, oder ich kaufe sie halt wo anders, allerdings werd ich dann eventuell die ganze Bestellung stornieren und alles wo anders kaufen, schon aus Prinzip, wenn sie mir nicht beim 2600X mit einem günstigen Preis entgegen kommen sollten.

Der 2600 kostete ~155 Euro, der 2600X kostet +210 Euro, er ist ca. 5-6% schneller als der 2600, ein fairer Preis für den 2600X wäre dann also ~ 163 Euro.


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

Oh man, mach, aber mach irgendwas.
Btw, das ist nur noch Spam hier und deine Argumentation wirklich Kindergartenniveau.


----------



## INU.ID (10. August 2018)

*AW: Gehäusewahl, Tower oder Desktop/Cube?*

*Da das Thema des Threads sich offensichtlich erledigt hat (ein Gehäuse wurde scheinbar bestellt), und quasi nur noch OT/Spam gepostet wird, mache ich hier mal zu.*


----------

